# Rate the Signature above you!



## hyphen

You know how this goes, right?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

4/10. I don't like scrolling sigs.


----------



## Silver

7/10
Music...by F.O.B.!


----------



## hyphen

9.9/10

Awesome, but scrolling.


----------



## Giraffes

1/10

Bit of a hypocrite, much?


----------



## hyphen

Yes,I know~   XD

8/10


----------



## Green

1/10

not so great tbh


----------



## RespectTheBlade

8/10. Its small, not scrolling, has nice images, and a great quote.


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10 - it's not bad, but not great either. And I really hate the shade of blue the text is in :c


----------



## Silver

8/10
I like the dragons, but I can't understand german, I believe those words to be.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7.5/10. The pokemon and the banner is nice, but the whole thing is kind of crammed together, and your sig's (barely) scrolling.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Matches your user name with all the sharp Pokemon. I rather like their portraits. It's overall organized well, although the top text bothers me a bit, as well as the lack of space between the bottom text and the banner.


----------



## Giraffes

7/10

Fairly average, neat sig.

Well put together. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Only because I'm just starting to get bored of all the animated B/W sprites in signatures. And I guess the blue italicized text is hard to see too.


----------



## hopeandjoy

8/10 Simple and to the point. It has a nice quote too, even if it's from a really bad character.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7/10. Simple, no frills, and links to a great song. Could be a bit moe colorful, though.


----------



## wolftamer9

7/10.
scyther and kabutops but no pinsir. music is kinda eh-ish.


----------



## Mai

6/10

Who _did_ mess with Gir? It seems pretty strange, sorry, and kind of... weird. What is he supposed to be?

I really don't like the fakemon army thing, to be honest. It just seems pretty disorganized. It's also pretty hard to understand. It tells us the name, but it's not immidiately evident from there which is which. Sure, it's in order, and not _that_ hard to get, but it could be so much better.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

6.5/10. It's nice, and minimal. Nothing extra, and it looks decent. You could put more in, though, in my opinion.


----------



## MentheLapin

9/10. 

Dream World artwork is amazing. The inclusion of those 6 Pokemon in particular is equally so. That music is amazing, full stop. In fact, the only problem is that song is overplayed :|


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - sort of lackluster, tbh. it's not terrible though. Just...average.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

6/10, links, links, links, eggs, eggs, eggs. But, you do get more points for your awesome sig banner.


----------



## MentheLapin

7/10

A tad boring, but I like the Bibarel quote. Even though I use it as an HM slave...


----------



## MentheLapin

7/10

A tad boring, but I like the Bibarel quote. Even though I use it as an HM slave...


----------



## hyphen

6.9/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

Scrollbar, mate. Sort of crowded and not really... nicely organized.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

8.5/10 I like it. It's not overcrowded or scrolling, it's nicely centered, and it has a great quote. the links to all of your stuff are also handy.


----------



## Giraffes

7/10

Kinda average, but I like the banner and its well organized. :D


----------



## Chief Zackrai

6/10

... I don't really get it.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

4/10

It's simplistic, but a bit too much so. You could put some pictrues or perhaps a banner in there. It's also not very colorful at all.


----------



## hyphen

9.9/10

I like random.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Respect The Blade said:


> 4/10
> 
> It's simplistic, but a bit too much so. You could put some pictrues or perhaps a banner in there. It's also not very colorful at all.


(I've got fourteen different banners in my signature, all set to be random and mystifying...)

6/10

YARGH SCROLLBAR.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Bes said:


> (I've got fourteen different banners in my signature, all set to be random and mystifying...)


For some reason, there were none when I looked at that post.

My comments now: 7.5/10 I like the banners, and the quote. Just a personal prefference here, but I tend to preffer sigs that have everything centered.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

You changed it! But I still like it. I like this style of signature. It's very nice. And those Pokemon are some of my favourites too. Red text probably isn't such a good idea. I love red and it's my favourite colour, and I'm using Minimal Dewgong style, but imagine the poor people using Scyther Style. Overall, coloured text gets less points from me. Centered gets more though, nice placement of text and everything. Could use a bit more spacing, but that's just me.


----------



## Luxcario

8/10 - I like the banner and the links to your stuff, but it could have been better.
AND I STILL DISLIKE YOUR USERNAME.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

6/10- Your sig needs some pizazz. Consider adding links and stuff. AND WHY DID YOU CHOOSE SQUIRTLE. he is mine and only mine


----------



## Luxcario

I liek Squirtles said:


> 6/10- Your sig needs some pizazz. Consider adding links and stuff. AND WHY DID YOU CHOOSE SQUIRTLE. he is mine and only mine


Links!? I don't know how to put a link in my siggy without it coming out as gibberish.
EDIT: Are you happy _now?_ *points to Nyanchu* i'm not that bothered about it anyway... BUT I AM.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

It could use a little more _you_. I do like the quote, though.


----------



## hyphen

4/10
It's so...plain.
EDIT: first time i've been ninja'd in a loong time.

6/10
*no comment*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

8/10 More pizazz, plox. Awesome pic.


----------



## DarkAura

6.5/10

I like the links, and the squirtles...but....there something about it that doesnt seem.....good.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

6/10

Furrets are indeed awesome, but five of them (as well as a huge Togepic) are annoying to scroll through.


----------



## bulbasaur

It's simple and small, and therefore unobtrusive. I like that. You could have put them both on one line, though. Also, it's sort of boring. 7/10.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

What you said about Lord of the Fireflies applies to your own too. Minus the "one line" part.


----------



## Starship Trooper

8/10
The art's nice, it's reasonably short, and the links are well laid out. Not much to complain about.


----------



## Zero Moment

7/10 for wat


----------



## hyphen

6/10
plainplainplainplainplain.



I liek Squirtles said:


> More pizazz, plox.


----------



## Mai

6/10

For some reason random, different text colors in signatures really irritate me. Maybe it looks better in a style other than Roar Of Time.

(Because I have like five different signatures, it'll be interesting to see what rating I get!)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Eh, I don't really like your picture choices and am not one for gifs because they slow down the loading. Also, I think the purple one makes a scrollbar, and that's no good.


----------



## hyphen

9/10
Simple,orginized,nice banner,links to other places. o
Something's off about it. x


----------



## Ever

7/10

I like the different images (keeps it interesting), but there are some I like better than others. Also, some create a scrollbar, which is annoying.


----------



## hyphen

8/10
simply fun!


----------



## DarkAura

8/10

I like the animated variaty of Pokemon. it seems nice to me.


(also, how do i make more than one siginature?)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

Scrollbar. I don't particularly find the picture amusing either. And the multiple amounts of Furrets seems kind of obnoxious.


----------



## Ever

9/10

It's certainly creative, and nice and clean, but I do get tired of seeing the same image day after day after day.


----------



## Mai

(The absol one.)

7.5/10

It's pretty good. I like the picture and it's simplistic in a good way, so. Not amazing, though.


----------



## Ever

(rippling fingers)

8/10
It's hilarous, especially with the hair and horns. But! Scrollbar. Grr...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

I'm not really fond of signatures with multiple pictures all over the place on random. I think it makes things a little too inconsistent. (And certainly makes my rating harder.) The images themselves are all decent and don't appear to create a scrollbar. It is also nicely organized, but I don't like the o_0 one since I don't like that emoticon. Also, coloured text on these forums is a HUGE no-no due to the different styles. And I don't really get the text itself anyway. Also, I don't believe in "if you do blah blah blah, put this in your sig" I'd have to give the one with the wings though, the one I like the most, a 8/10, a seperate rating from the others.

(I am such a tough customer to please.)


----------



## Mai

9.5/10

It's very pretty! The banner itself, even though it's not a GIF or random, is complex and amazing enough to make it easy to just look at for a while and not get bored with while viewing your posts. Not a ten because I don't know why, but it's a really good signature.

((Also, the scrollbar irritates me too. The problem is I can't find a GIF that doesn't have it...))


----------



## Glace

9/10 because the purple banner in your sig is pretty stylin' there ;D

aaaaand i just know someone's going to go "OMG scrollbars therefore your sig has lost 20% of its coolness" which i will dislike. :x


----------



## Ever

7/10 (I can't hug every cat)

I love cats (and most animals for that matter) And many of the Pokemon on the...banner? (Not sure that to call it.) But it is ture that I dislike scrollbars.


----------



## Glace

6/10 Wings are wings and not very special. :[ And the last sentence kind of creeps me out. :x


----------



## Chief Zackrai

9/10


I love your dancing pokemon (which you don't own)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

Scrollbar, scrollbar, blah blah. You know the deal. But not only that, but the gif on the bottom really irritates me. I like the dancing Bellsprout one though for some reason though, even if that two apparently creates a scrollbar. Overall, it's too cluttered with pictures that would be best served if they were ALL put on random rather than having two at once.


----------



## DarkAura

9/10

Neat looking, Nice banner. But the text on your banner is really bugging me. What language is that supposed to be,, Gnommish? Or is it some way of typing English that looks like a different language to me?


----------



## hyphen

9/10
random ftw.


----------



## DarkAura

(which one are you talking about, cause i got like 11 random siggies now. :P)

*looks at animated jirachi pic*

9/10 FTW! :P


----------



## Glace

7/10 Random pony gif is random.


----------



## DarkAura

(PEOPLE! please specify which gif your taling about! I got like 10 MLP FiM gifs and 1 banner of pokemon! I need specification. =( )

10/10

MEW, GLACEON, DRAPION, AND GRANBULL FTW!!!!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

No scrollbar from what I see. It's just a single, small gif. The only reason it isn't higher is because of my personal dislike of gifs. Oh and overusage of the random tag.


----------



## DarkAura

DarkAura said:


> 9/10
> 
> Neat looking, Nice banner. But the text on your banner is really bugging me. What language is that supposed to be,, Gnommish? Or is it some way of typing English that looks like a different language to me?


^


----------



## hyphen

9/10
(rainbow and applejack spending down a cliff)
It's nice and smoooth. :3
rainbow dash ftw


----------



## DarkAura

10/10 (your avatar)

FTW!!!

(BTW, when we were VMing, did you mean your profile pic or your avatar. cause i see your avatar right now but i havent seen the profile pic)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Scrollbar, scrollbar, blah blah. You know the deal. But not only that, but the gif on the bottom really irritates me. I like the dancing Bellsprout one though for some reason though, even if that two apparently creates a scrollbar. Overall, it's too cluttered with pictures that would be best served if they were ALL put on random rather than having two at once.


? they are set to random. There is only one at a time... and there's only two to begin with...

anyhow...

8/10

Not a ponyhead myself, but i do enjoy the memebase site.


----------



## Ever

6/10

Good for you for trying to save Bibarel from slavery, but it's boring. Also, I have a Bibarel-slave.


----------



## Mai

(Less than three.)

7.5/10

It's sort of clever (<3!), but I don't get why three is capitalized and also colored text.


----------



## Starship Trooper

5/10 I never really got into Homestuck, and the scrollbar makes me a sad panda D=

Not terrible though.


----------



## hyphen

4/10
O.o
'tis weird.


----------



## Ever

MysticMoon animated Jirachi

7/10

Bit of a Jirachi overload, but the background looks nice. Also aqua is pretty. Convo stalkers, unite!


----------



## hyphen

LESS THAN THREE

8/10
green? yes. clever? Yes!
why no one get the OzxEckhart banner why
*cough*


----------



## Ever

10/10

Rainbow Dash Superman pose FTW!


----------



## hyphen

...Meep?

9/10
Cute, but it could use a different background.


----------



## DarkAura

JIRACHI WITH ISLAND BACKROUND

10/10

FOR THE WIN!


----------



## hyphen

10/10
(on a Charizard)
Beautifully made.
epic background


----------



## DarkAura

(Black Yoshi made it)

*person with staff thing*

9/10, looks good, but it would look better justa bit bigger.


----------



## hyphen

yes, I know that. (both things you said)
Pinkie in a hot air balloon
9/10
sorta choppy.

seriously though y noone rate yoshi's banner for me


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 It would be 10 if there were some links.


----------



## hyphen

5/10
sorta...messy. The banner.
yes,there ARE links.
look for them


----------



## DarkAura

Mystic's right, the little pokeicons are the links.

You now get a GOLD STAR!

10/10!

I like the little pokeicon links, =P


----------



## hyphen

(Rainbow doing a raspberry)
8/10
One of the smoother gifs in your siggy.


----------



## Ever

(Jirachi made by Mewtini)

7/10

The Jirachi looks  creepy, but I like cinnamon!


----------



## hyphen

ITSA PURPLEISH WINGULL

9/10
No white background,plox.


----------



## Ever

(Dash Tailflick)

9/10

Just gotta love teh expression, like OMG, STFU. But I don't unnerstand what 'Sol" means...


----------



## hyphen

o_O
9/10
what
(Sol is the name of the spirit Dawn Warriors summon.)


----------



## Ever

Bachuru Quote

5/10

I personally find quotes rather boring....


----------



## hyphen

Just a Shuckle
4/10
Shuckle's cute,but THAT IS JUST A REGULAR PIC WHYYY ;-;


----------



## Ever

Flapping Dash

7/10

I like it,but it seems redundant in your siggy.

Also, you should resize the girl I drew you, because I just realized that she is HUGE.


----------



## DarkAura

(blue and lavender wingull)

10/10

Wingull FTW!!

(hey, can someone rate my pikachu one? if you dont see it, just try refreshing a few times)


----------



## Ever

Pikachu

7/10

Cute, very very cute, but boring. Aaaaaand I'm such a hypocrit.


----------



## hyphen

...and your point is...?
10/10
yes.


----------



## Ever

Litwick 

2/10 for boring and I don't like Litwick.


----------



## hyphen

Wings
9/10
so sparkly... *noms*

....wait you don't like Litwick? o:


----------



## Ever

Well, no...

6/10 for Litwick and the sunset looks off.


----------



## Aletheia

Well, my point is that I simply have ceased trying to make points because no one ever listens!
6/10 I love dat purple.


----------



## Ever

Quote by Cobra

1/10

I don't understand what its relevance is...?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

7/10

Good but pink wings look kinda odd with the style I'm using.


----------



## Ever

They're blue?

4/10

It's just...boring.


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 
Less than Three!


----------



## hyphen

4/10
...they're creepy and annoying. (those lizard things)


----------



## DarkAura

(jirachi's in black backround with text mystic moon)

10/10

FOR THE WIN!


----------



## hyphen

Twilight's angry eye twitch

10/10
smooth and it has Twilight in it!


----------



## Dar

6/10
cool splice, but it is kinda boring


----------



## Luxcario

2/10 The quote is a no-no, and is 'Wanna be friends? 83' a witty thing to put in there? I would give it one star if the Safari Zone wasn't there.


----------



## hyphen

wailmer quote
3/10
...Not funny...?


----------



## Monoking

i will give you a... 9. i really like rainbow dash. and that little doodle.


----------



## Phantom

1/10

I don't get it.


----------



## Monoking

It's a dragon ball z reference! i give you a one, because yours is terribly creepy.


----------



## Phantom

Really? I've never heard it, this means I have to check out DBZ again.

Be back in ten years.


----------



## Zero Moment

10/10 for awesome.
'Specially the flanking one.


----------



## Ever

8/10 

DEAL WITH IT is epic, but everything else is just...meh


----------



## Monoking

Four. The wings are cute, but... That's it.


----------



## Zero Moment

1/10

There isn't really anything there.


----------



## Monoking

Are you saying it's over too quickly?
because it's not over untill the fish jumps.
*fish jumps*
it's over...


----------



## Luxcario

1/10 Too bad to be called a signature.


----------



## Ever

0/100

THERE. IS. NOTHING. THERE!!!


----------



## DarkAura

(epicly made absol)

10/10! =P


----------



## hyphen

7/10
it has more content, but IT SCROLLS ALL THE TIME WHY D:


----------



## Ever

Glowing Moon with black Jirachi

10/10

FOR THE WIN!


----------



## DarkAura

(who cares if it scrolls? it only scrolls a little. *except for the Black yoshi banner*)

......Meep?

9000   9001/10

Too.....Fucking.....Amazing!


----------



## Tomboy

9/10


----------



## Aletheia

Bunnies, iPods, money and friends. Fair enough. 9/10


----------



## Luxcario

Everglider said:


> 0/100
> 
> THERE. IS. NOTHING. THERE!!!


?!?! Oh, probably when it was in progress with the random tags. You saw it at the wrong time.


----------



## Tomboy

5/10
a little bland
and creeepy


----------



## hyphen

8/10
The rules of life:you must have those.
Conversation stalkers ftw!


----------



## Aletheia

I have images disabled right now, but 5/10 for being a fellow conversation stalker.

(also if you're rating mine please specify which it is kthx)


----------



## Zero Moment

10/10
cghhbzgadfghjklhanfdfb


----------



## Tomboy

@Mystic ~w00t w00t~

ok now my rating:
6/10 ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its got stuff in it but it a bit of a jumble...


----------



## Ever

4/10

The only one I really like is the iPod.


----------



## Luxcario

I like Less than Three, ...and your point is?, and the Shuckle banner. Great use of random tags. 9/10.


----------



## Monoking

4/10. Lots of ads.
Ninja'd, myst.


----------



## hyphen

7/10
scrolly,but IT HAS THE RECIPE BOOK DAMMIT


----------



## Mai

6/10

Nice, but the Jirachi/litwick sprite looks a bit odd.


----------



## Monoking

Eh. 4/10.


----------



## Aletheia

Calm pants :o
I WEAR LONG PANTS
8/10


----------



## Monoking

Quotes. Fleh. 5/10.


----------



## hyphen

10/10
yes
pokemania
:3


----------



## Spatz

7/10...

NOPE 

4/10 because of creepy comment at the bottom....


----------



## Monoking

^ Infinity/10
For awesome lucario -ness!


----------



## Coloursfall

boring :V

2/10


----------



## Monoking

Coloursfall said:


> boring :V
> 2/10


Excuse me?



Hmmm... 1/10.


----------



## Coloursfall

You heard me; boring.  Text! with some star special characters! yay!

Also smilies this time. Joy!

0/10


----------



## Monoking

Minus 100/10.
How do you like that?


----------



## hyphen

6/10
...smilys? seriously?
eh,it's decent. d:


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> ...smilys? seriously?


FEAR MY SMILEY ARMY, MYSTIC! FEAR THEM!

Also, 8/10.


----------



## Coloursfall

Spunky the raichu said:


> Minus 100/10.
> How do you like that?









1/10 i suppose


----------



## Monoking

0/10.


----------



## Sylph

You seem a little twisted up.
But yeah what sig am I suppose to see. Just that line there of words? How...boring.

0/10


----------



## Luxcario

10/10. BANNER AND LINKS. A LOT of links.


----------



## Ever

It's clean, which I like, but a bit boring. Colors are nice though. I don't see what people have against colored text. As long as you don't use bright orange or yellow, it looks perfectly fine to me.

7/10


----------



## Spatz

7/10 

Awesome Absol!


----------



## Ever

(I didn't make it)
10/10

FTW


----------



## Monoking

9/10
It's undesribable....


----------



## hyphen

8/10
(jirachi)
yes.


----------



## Monoking

7/10.
Also jirachi.
Also yes.


----------



## Ever

6/10

It's a good quote, but I don't like quotes.


----------



## Spatz

6/10

Infectious creepy sig-quote...


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 SCROLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But it has Zodiac results and that banner made by BlackYoshi.


----------



## hyphen

3/10
your dex entry
...
no.just no


----------



## Luxcario

(rating the jirachi and litwick one) Meh. 7/10


----------



## Daigonite

Its simple, but the quote really draws it off. Also, that evil nyancat's skulls are quite distracting...

5/10


----------



## Ever

Lirris said:


> 6/10
> 
> Infectious creepy sig-quote...


I BLAME MYSTIC! :P


7/10
It's cool, but OHGODIT'SKINDACREEPY.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 You added the jumping fish.


----------



## Monoking

2/10.
Not the kind of qoute i would put in a sig.


----------



## Mai

3/10

Typically people won't come to you for advice unless they know you, and advertising makes it weird. It sounds like a commercial, sort of, and the capitalization errors just makes it worse.


----------



## hyphen

10/10
yay for bonds,even if they scroll


----------



## Ever

9/10

Love the quote and fwee one of my drawings, but scrollbar, blah blah blah. I didn't want to make it too tiny, but I could resize it further, if you want.


----------



## hyphen

Everglider said:


> 9/10
> 
> Love the quote and fwee one of my drawings, but scrollbar, blah blah blah. I didn't want to make it too tiny, but I could resize it further, if you want.


NUUU
DON'T RESIZE IT

anyway
9/10
Pretty banner that leads to your art thread is pretty.
dark genesis fairy rating? :3


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 The Jirachi thing is impressive.


----------



## hyphen

8/10
Better. that rainbow pulsating thing is cool.
and it's organized.


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 With quotes, poetry and the famous Everglider stalking quote. It looks like a bunch of text, but it has Pokemon Eggs. I love Eggs.


----------



## Ever

6/10

Fwee ripply~
I don't particularly like the quote, though.


----------



## Monoking

Eh, it's kind of stalky.
But it does have the Fish quote...
6/10.


----------



## hyphen

7/10
[scyther]

so much yes.


----------



## Monoking

Quote and an umbreon.

Fleh. 5/10.


----------



## hyphen

10/10
[pokemania]
we already are. :3


----------



## DarkAura

(Umbreon Personality)

hmm, being generous, so 8/10


----------



## Monoking

Eggies I must click.

feh
6/10


----------



## hyphen

4/10
RK-9 quote: not funny anymore
Twilight running: ...
Eggs: ...too big?
and it's scrolly


----------



## Monoking

Eggies and your avvie.
4/10.


----------



## Ever

4/10

Kirby's cute and all, but. Also, kind of unoriginal.


----------



## DarkAura

(imma too tired to change mine)

10/10 Everart FOR THE WIN


----------



## hyphen

3/10
...soupskating mad?
[has seen that way too many times]


----------



## Ever

8/10

I have a bruised shin already but oooh Jolteon!


----------



## Monoking

Giant lavender letters, fwee.
4/10.


----------



## Luxcario

Scyther! It's like a praying mantis, but not.
6/10 for simplicity.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

6/10 for trippy rainbow-colored gifs


----------



## hyphen

10/10
it makes me smile. :)


----------



## Monoking

EDIT:Ninja'd! 
4/10.
Litwick is dancin` =D


----------



## DarkAura

[ I BAKED YOU A PIE. WHAT FLAVOR? PINKIE PIE FLAVOR! ]

20/10 

Yes. Just yes.

Dammit, ninja'd!

7/10

Ok, i guess. Although, Magikarps do not jump. They shoot rainbows out of their butt They Flop.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 OH MY ARCEUS IT BLINKED


----------



## DarkAura

[I BAKED YOU A PIE! PINKIE PIE!]

Perfection!

100/10! =D


----------



## Luxcario

10/10  FUNNY


----------



## DarkAura

(Which one are you talking about? I got lke fifteen ones at random)

[blue spikey thing and pink circle thing, spunky's brain soup comment]

6.5/10

Meh.


----------



## Monoking

10/10.

So awesome. Where do I get one? Did you make that?


----------



## hyphen

8/10
[misdreavus]
so true,so true.


----------



## Monoking

6/10. The quote is nice.


----------



## DarkAura

[spunky, which one are you talking about? my MLP gifs, or my blinking pikachu, or my banner?]

7/10

I like Kirby. =D


----------



## Monoking

Eh. 4/1o.


----------



## DarkAura

{Spunky, you have to tell me which ones you are talking about}

5/10

Magikarps do notjump. They flop


----------



## Luxcario

8/10 Scrolly, but good.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

4/10. 

I see quotes that some of us have. Why is that?

And the illusion image thingys don't really fit.


----------



## Luxcario

Ulqi-chan said:


> I see quotes that some of us have. Why is that?


WHat do you mean?

Anyway, 4/10. It's just a quote and the conversation-stalkers quote that I have.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Luxcario said:


> WHat do you mean?


Well, quite frankly, you have the froyo quote I got from Ever through VM. 
Moreso, you have the brain soup thingy Mystic asked for from Spunky. 
And you have the tree stump one Aura has from someone else. 
Can you explain why this is, exactly?

Anywho, score remains 4/10.


----------



## Luxcario

/\ because I have a layout with 1 quote, 1 popart gif, my links, and other quotes.
And I especially like those quotes. Is there some rule about quoting?
3/10...


----------



## Ever

2/10

The flashing spirograph is really distracting and makes me really dizzy.


----------



## hyphen

10/10
fish jumping=yes.
wingull=yes.


----------



## Monoking

8/10. Quote is quoty.


----------



## Ever

5/10 

Pokemania is nice and all, but I mean, this is a Pokemon Forum. I think that just Pokemania alone isn't any particular reason to be friends. *shrug*


----------



## Monoking

It's a joke! 
Spleesh, ever.

Mmm....4/10.


----------



## hyphen

8/10
[jirachi]
butbutbut
I ALREADY HAVE ONE


----------



## Monoking

4/10. Tiny letters.


----------



## Mai

(Fish will jump thing.)

6.5/10

Nice, but a little silly. It's pretty meaningless and weird to me (and probably a lot of other people).


----------



## DarkAura

umm...i ahve no clue what that anime give should be about. 

8/10, still looks nice though.


----------



## Monoking

4/10. Eggs I msut click!


----------



## Ever

(Fish Jumpers)
10/10 *happy seel claps*


----------



## Monoking

8/10. WINGS.


----------



## Ever

Midreavus=6/10. Argh I see a grammar error.


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> Midreavus=6/10. Argh I see a grammar error.


WELL THEN POINT IT OUT ARGH

4/10


----------



## Ever

> Your mood changes frequently, and so does the things you do.


Should be "and so do the things you do."

7/10. Calm yer pants.


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> Should be "and so do the things you do."
> .


I noticed that.


4/10.


----------



## Aletheia

Meh, don't like Electric too much. 5/10


----------



## Monoking

Star69 said:


> Meh, don't like Electric too much. 5/10


TYPIST!


3/10.


----------



## Luxcario

Your colour test? Interesting, but you know you could take that URL thing away if you're good at BBCode.
5/10


----------



## DarkAura

That weird face that you used as a usertitle formerly.

0/10 

No, just, no.


----------



## hyphen

1/10
the longest siggy i have ever seen.
FIIIIIX IIITTT


----------



## Mai

(Flying rainbow dash.)

8/10

Pretty cool! For some reason not having a mark at the end of "kataras", whether it's an exclamation point, period, tilde, or whatever, is sort of weird to me though.


----------



## DarkAura

[Evil Entrantress dances]

7/10

Seems good.


----------



## Luxcario

7/10


----------



## Monoking

10/10
FISH JUMPERS WHOOO


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 FOR FISH JUMPERS


----------



## Monoking

8/10 
FISH jUMPERS, BOYEE


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 I will pull on your hair and eat your soul.


----------



## Monoking

6/1o
Infectious stalky qoute yay


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 Nobody who's not in Fish Jumpers wouldn't know what you meant.


----------



## Monoking

5/10 chipmunk is dramatic.

Also, I know.
I know and hope it may interest them.


----------



## hyphen

8/10
[soupfish]
...
wat


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> 8/10
> [soupfish]
> wat


*Giggles*

7/10.


----------



## Zero Moment

Yeah, automatic 8/10 for the calm yer pants thing.


----------



## DarkAura

(Good god, LS! I didnt know that was you till i saw the uername! =O)

9/10

"*Deal With It*," says Rainbow Dash.


----------



## Ever

7/10

Good song, but scrollbar.


----------



## Zero Moment

7/10
Pretty good


----------



## Ever

8/10 I like the red better, yes.


----------



## Monoking

8/10. Absol is epic.


----------



## DarkAura

umm, i sont nessecarily like just links. And soup fish isnt eally funny.

2/10


----------



## Nelauk

6/10


----------



## Zero Moment

1/10

HUUUGE scroll bar and not really that interesting :\

Ninja'd

Instant 10/10 because jellyfish is winning


----------



## Ever

@ Nelauk: 10/10 Mesmerizing...6_9


----------



## Monoking

WTF/10
ISHA JELLYFISH?


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 for Scyther


----------



## hyphen

6/10
Chipmunk thing...yeah...


----------



## Zero Moment

Yeah instant 10/10 for Jirachi


----------



## Chief Zackrai

4/10

I'm not huge on the whole "Let's just put all my various test results in my signature!" thing.

I think your other one is better, but it would get even more points if it had a "==>" at the beginning of it.


----------



## Ever

7/10 Cool banner is cool, but I like everything centered, personally. And...O crap, I use a Bibarel as mah HM Slave.


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 you chose some other damn advert


----------



## hyphen

6/10
...
Test...?


----------



## Ever

8/10 Good friend quote is good. But the post from Spunky is kinda pointless?


----------



## Luxcario

5/10


----------



## Ever

3/10 Do we really need to see your quiz results? :/


----------



## Luxcario

3/10 Boring


----------



## Mai

3/10

I never really liked the "fish jump" phrase, and if you're _trying_ to make a meme then it doesn't work like that. See this.


----------



## hyphen

8/10
Homestuck gifs with MLP lyrics.
I never thought it was possible.


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 Really quite good.


----------



## Mai

(It took me forever to figure that out, but it's worth it. :3 Now to figure out something for my A: TLA stuff!)

5/10

Huuuge scrollbar, but other than that it's very pretty. The one with geysers, I mean.


----------



## Tomboy

7/10
don't really see the point, but it's kewl.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 Good images. "Bunneh" is not in my vocabulary. I have "Bunny", but not "Bunneh".


----------



## Monoking

4/10
Where is this Santa Blaz and how do I make him bring me a mew?


----------



## Luxcario

3/10

Anyway, Santa Blaz is blazheirio889. I love the Negrek reindeer quote. It was some kind of conversation - ask Star69.


----------



## Ever

5/10

Gopher (?) is funny, but that's about it.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 Nice Absol picture!


----------



## hyphen

5/10
EVERART YAAAAY
but very large side scrollbar


----------



## Ever

6/10 Mah shit shin is already bruised, but I like the Dash tailflick!


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 Nice wings


----------



## naruto_chao

10 because im trying to learn to sprite...and i like the prarie dog ^_^
rate my text >:3


----------



## Monoking

5/10 for common courtesy to tell people you may not be around.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 You must have tricked thousands of people with that invisible eggs trick.


----------



## Ever

4/10 I don't believe in quoting things you weren't involved in.


----------



## Tomboy

7/10
I have just been Meepified.


----------



## Monoking

9/10.
BUNNEH


----------



## Ever

6/10
*wonders why the Cubone be there*
*tells Spunky that to make text a quote, you press the little button that looks like a globe and type in the web address*


----------



## Monoking

4/10. The eyes. The eyes!

Also, I have no idea what the web adress of me story is.
And cubone is there because the story features a cubone pokémorph.


----------



## Mr. Moon

10/10
Oh, you used my Sprite! :D


----------



## Monoking

5/10. Spinda is cool, but maybe instead of putting it all in one, you could get someone to show you how to use the random tag.


----------



## Luxcario

1/10 Seriously, only that quote.


----------



## Monoking

10/10.
Lapras island?!

Who is this Arkeis and where can I find them?!


----------



## hyphen

8/10
Um...is that why some people have the fish jumping quote in their siggies?


----------



## Monoking

StarWings said:


> 8/10
> Um...is that why some people have the fish jumping quote in their siggies?


Oh, Myst...
I give you a 4/10, by the way.


----------



## Ever

4/10 because I ABSTAIN (from putting that in my sig.)


----------



## Monoking

2/10. Wingull aren't blue!


----------



## hyphen

9/10
Banner with a meme whose origin lies in The Group. [as I call it]
mkay.


----------



## Monoking

4/10 Clickies, gif, and derp! Hooray!


----------



## Ever

6/10

I though the voting was over?


----------



## Monoking

FyreSkai said:


> 6/10
> I though the voting was over?


Ends tonight.

I give Everart a 10.


----------



## Ever

(The fish will jump soon)

8/10 Indeed.


----------



## Monoking

3/10 WINGULL ARE NOT BLUE


----------



## Ever

7/10

Silleh psychic quote :P


----------



## Mr. Moon

6/10
Spinda is my favorite pokemon, obviously, but the trophy sprite is...not awesome. The Spinda has no spots, the stand is just a box, I just don't like it. D':
And Spinda in yellow is no bueno!


----------



## Monoking

0/10. THESE QUOTES DO NOT AMUSE


----------



## Mr. Moon

0/10
I already sent you the PM with the title Monger, and you said it was a special club, and then stopped talking to me! >:'I


----------



## Monoking

Dispy said:


> 0/10
> I already sent you the PM with the title Monger, and you said it was a special club, and then stopped talking to me! >:'I


Derp I never got anything back your message must have not sent 


Also 2/10


----------



## hyphen

4/10
Balloons...yeah...


----------



## Ever

6/10 for Applejack being stubborn and "sleeping". I didn't like that episode much, but 'twas funny how Twi was all, "It doesn't mention anything about trees in my book!"


----------



## Luxcario

4/10 Only text, but that quote is priceless.


Spunky the raichu said:


> 10/10.
> Lapras island?!
> 
> Who is this Arkeis and where can I find them?!


HERE YOU GO


----------



## Monoking

4/10 Beating up welcome mats. I remember that.


----------



## Luxcario

0/1000000000000000000
There is nothing there...


----------



## Monoking

0/10



Throwing Stars said:


> 0/1000000000000000000
> There is nothing there...


? Yes, there is. What the heck are you even talking about?


----------



## Luxcario

3/10 I liked the "Woof" Poochyena better.


Spunky the raichu said:


> ? Yes, there is. What the heck are you even talking about?


No there isn't. One of your randoms doesn't have anything in it.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

6/10
Pikachu NYAN cat. :3


----------



## Monoking

2/10 I threw it on the ground.


----------



## hyphen

6/10
Scyther is cool and all,but that gif doesn't flow.


----------



## Monoking

4/10



StarWings said:


> 6/10
> Scyther is cool and all,but that gif doesn't flow.


I made it myself....


----------



## DarkAura

9/10 Nice little poem

Dammit spunky! 

0.1/10 The fish juping is a terrible forced meme. It doesnt make sense.

(And what Myst said about the scyther gif, she means, by it doesnt flow, is that it seems....more like a slideshow. Take for instance her Rainbow Dash tail whip. It looks like it goes on and on, when it's really a loop. Yours looks like a slideshow, and not a good one)



(And when someone rates my signature, dont say anything about the length, because i know about that)


----------



## Monoking

ITS TOOO LONG

3/10


----------



## Ulqi-chan

4/10 for the coffee one.


----------



## Monoking

2/10 Ish a quote from Evah. Let Evah keep her words!


----------



## DarkAura

(spunky, you have to give a reason why you hate mine. Are you just giving that score cause i said that i hate the fish jumping meme? If you are, then thats a terrible excuse to rate low)

6/10

Umm.....those lyrics.......are too random. (You are supposed to be not as random arctica! Why You no that? >=U)


Fuck.....this.....

5/10

Ever does not make funnyness when she is psychic. Psychic people take away all the fucking punch lines! >=U


----------



## hyphen

7/10
(personality test:Rayquaza)
...
Ok...
*hides*
Edit:
3/10
Bar is not transparent
Huge scroll


----------



## Monoking

???
2/10
Long, long long.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

7/10 
Like the lyrics. Or poem. Whatever it is.


----------



## Ever

5/10 (Mewtwo)
I don't think this totally fits you...

Dammit you guys D:

4/10 because I don't like quotes.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

7/10
I LOVE PLAIN WHITE T'S


----------



## hyphen

10/10
Changes!
Poem!
I love poems. :3
Edit
NINJA
6/10
Froyo quote ISH not that funneh.


----------



## Monoking

Ulqi-chan said:


> 7/10
> Like the lyrics. Or poem. Whatever it is.


Dragonball z kai theme song.


FyreSkai said:


> 5/10 (Mewtwo)
> I don't think this totally fits you...
> Dammit you guys D:
> .


Fits me in real life sometimes. (I have multiple personalities)

Hm... 3/10.
SHUCKLE!


----------



## Monoking

3/10. WIIngs.


----------



## hyphen

7/10
So many quotes...


----------



## Monoking

4/10 NERDS UNITE!


----------



## hyphen

4/10
Ground typeness

Erm,ok? You can just compile all your personality test stuff into one random section. d:


----------



## Monoking

6/10 SHIN KICK FTW


----------



## Ulqi-chan

7/10
Nice silent quote by yours truly. :3


----------



## Monoking

2/10. Pink..Hair. Yay?


----------



## hyphen

8/10
Love poems...sure,I guess.


----------



## Monoking

FyreSkai said:


> 2/10
> I don't like that song :/


Dur. It's the dbz kai theme.


Starwings...3/10. It kinda big.


----------



## hyphen

4/10
JUST ONE THING
D:


----------



## Ever

Spunky the raichu said:


> Dur. It's the dbz kai theme.
> 
> 
> Starwings...3/10. It kinda big.


I was ninja'd. I was talking about Ulqi's sig.

7/10
Rainbow in the Dark pony be so beautiful. But I don't like the actual song much...


----------



## Monoking

2/10 Less than three!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Praying mantis = 4/10


----------



## Monoking

2/10 Wolf+Demon=?


----------



## hyphen

6/10
I seriously want to know why you are trying to put all this Fish Jumping stuff around


----------



## Monoking

5/10. Sprites!


----------



## hyphen

7/10
Song or poem thing is nice.


----------



## Ever

7/10
SOUPFISH WINS! But scrollbar.

Dammit you guys!

5/10 Silleh Jirachi and Litwick is silleh.


----------



## Monoking

1/10 The truth about energy drinks.


----------



## hyphen

3/10
I AM ALREADY IN THE GROUP


----------



## Monoking

^Yay!!

Ohh, Dispy rave litwick, neat!
6/10


----------



## Tomboy

8/10
Tidy and elegant. Also he looks high.


----------



## hyphen

9/10
i see that you have fish jumping thing in your sig.
i salute thee.


----------



## Monoking

5/10 Battle mageical.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 "I will pull on your hair and eat your soul"?


----------



## hyphen

7/10
uhm,that must be a really old quote.
WHAT IS TWILIGHT VS VIKI


----------



## Monoking

3/10Nerds....


----------



## Luxcario

StarWings said:


> 7/10
> uhm,that must be a really old quote.
> WHAT IS TWILIGHT VS VIKI


A FIGHT BETWEEN MY TWO FAVOURITE MODS

2/10 I'm already in the group...?


----------



## Monoking

Throwing Stars said:


> 2/10 I'm already in the group...?



Stop saying that! It's not for you...

3/10


----------



## Luxcario

3/10 That is confusing. 

Put this in your signature if you have too many things in your signature! 

(but that's the only thing in that signature)
[but not in the others]


----------



## Ever

6/10
Sprite looks awkward, don't like the song, but MAJOR points for surskitty vs. surskitty :D


----------



## hyphen

8/10
Slow Shuckle licky.
Yes.


----------



## DarkAura

Derp

10/10

Fuck...yes...


----------



## hyphen

9/10
YOUR GOD
THAT GLACEON PIC ISH FREAKING AWESOME


----------



## DarkAura

(Mine was Made by Espy!)

JIRACHI used EXPLOSION on EARTH!
It's super effective.

666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666/10

Yes. Just, yes.


----------



## Ever

6/10
It's quite long, I must say. The lyrics don't interest me much, but the banner is very cool. The userbar is also quite spiffy, especially the colors.


----------



## DarkAura

Blug, I know it's long, but I cannot shorten it! >=U

8/10

Those lyrics are simply divine! =D


----------



## hyphen

6/10
Jukebox= MT


----------



## DarkAura

(Wut's MT?)

10/10

RAINBOW DASH used TAIL WHIP!

It's super effective!


----------



## hyphen

Say it aloud.

7/10
shorter jukebox song. :D


----------



## Aletheia

10/10 PONIES


----------



## Monoking

5/10 And then Negrek was a reindeer.


----------



## Luxcario

FyreSkai said:


> The userbar is also quite spiffy, especially the colors.


Why, thank you!

1/10 Just that fish jump quote....


----------



## Ever

(Not Amused)
5/10 Silleh smiley ish silleh. And Twilight vs. Viki got locked.


----------



## Monoking

FyreSkai said:


> (Not Amused)
> 5/10 Silleh smiley ish silleh. And Twilight vs. Viki got locked.


He took the smiley from me without asking...

Anyway, 6/10.


----------



## hyphen

Why? Wynaut.
8/10
It's...likeable.


----------



## Ever

3/10
Meh, I don't believe in "Whee let's take a bunch of quizzes and put the results in our siggy in such a way that they create a scrollbar!" (<-- Not awkwardly worded at all.)

Dammit you guys.

4/10
Purple geysers are great and all, but it's kind of huge.


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky the raichu said:


> He took the smiley from me without asking...


I shorry! Can I use it...?


FyreSkai said:


> And Twilight vs. Viki got locked.


OMGOMGOMGGOESTOHAVEALOOK

6/10 Licky!


----------



## hyphen

4/10
[Star69 one]
That quote ishn't very funneh...


----------



## Monoking

Throwing Stars said:


> I shorry! Can I use it...?


Sure, but not in your sig.

Myst receives a 4/10


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky the raichu said:


> Sure, but not in your sig.


>:(

3/10 Only that Scyther...


----------



## Monoking

3/10 Fire...rock.. thing.
Yeah.


----------



## Luxcario

4/10 wut? {derp invisible derp}


----------



## Monoking

2/10 Test results and a Farfetch'd.
Eh.


----------



## Aletheia

Please don't D: 4/10


StarWings said:


> 4/10
> [Star69 one]
> That quote ishn't very funneh...


That's what I told him too!


----------



## DarkAura

[the taste boys boys like]

5.2/10

Umm, meh, is all I can say.


----------



## Monoking

0/10. It says "Pikachu's jukebox" but there's no song.


----------



## DarkAura

Because it's not with the other randoms, it appears in all of my signatures.

1/10

Fish monger....no, just no.


----------



## Monoking

DarkAura, I'm tired of you being so mean about that. No one said _you_ had to like it.

1/10 too long


----------



## DarkAura

And I'm not a huge fan of it. I know others like it. It's not like i'm starting a conspiracy about or anything. "Takes conspiracy sign away"

Why?

Wynaut Zoidberg

10/10 Yes


----------



## Ever

6/10

It's scrolly, which I don't like. But the Glaceon Girl is nice, but looks like one of her shoulders is missing, which scares me -_-


----------



## Monoking

3/10.



FyreSkai said:


> 6/10
> 
> It's scrolly, which I don't like. But the Glaceon Girl is nice, but looks like one of her shoulders is missing, which scares me -_-


I CAN NEVER LOOK AT GLACEON THE SAME WAY AGAIN


----------



## Glace

2/10 

Unfunny quote is unfunny.


----------



## hyphen

9/10
omi gawsh
dancing mawile ish so cute :D


----------



## Monoking

91/0

=3 Poems!


----------



## Luxcario

You. And Trunks. 5/10.


----------



## Monoking

8/10 For originality, very good.


----------



## hyphen

6/10
[derp invisable]
uhm.
it doesn't make sense...?


----------



## Monoking

2/10 SO MUCH GLACEON


----------



## Ulqi-chan

5/10
Fish jumping


----------



## Monoking

6/10 Oh look, it's Dementia.
I do agree black yoshi is awesome~


----------



## DarkAura

7/10
(Jirachi reach of rhte stars)
Jirachi: Nyah Nyah, I'm an event AND a movie, nyah nyah!~~


----------



## Ever

0/10
It's a wall of text that I don't think anyone is going to read.


----------



## DarkAura

You sure? It could lead to a clue. *snicker* It's does actually have something, but unfortunately, I was told to make it shorter. It was supposed to be ironiclly long.

5/10

Song lyrics are song lyrics. Meh...


----------



## RespectTheBlade

2/10.

Eh.


----------



## Ever

10/10
Second Chance=awesome song
Mawile=best banner-maker ever
Tumblr=pretty damn awesome
Zelda=epic ~awesome sauce~

We seem to have similar tastes in music.


----------



## Frostagin

5/10

I dunno.


----------



## Ever

3/10
I don't believe in siggy quotes (they get really old after a while), the egg is cute, and personality quiz results are meh. Egg ish cute, though ^^!


----------



## Monoking

"In another life, I would be your girl.
We'd keep all our promises, be us against the world."

4/10.

Nice color choice.


----------



## Luxcario

8/10 Those are pretty cool Dragonball Z animations


----------



## Monoking

0/10. You're copying Slowpoke.


----------



## Luxcario

... what

3/10
There isn't really anything there.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

4/10

sorta random... and a bit off center. S'okay, I guess...


----------



## Luxcario

8/10 Well organised, music, song lyrics, a banner from Mawile...
---WAIT
I AM NOW REQUESTING SOMETHING FROM MAWILE


----------



## Monoking

2/10 It makes me think...Bad thoughts, man.


----------



## Luxcario

What does?

6/10 for Ulqi quote.


----------



## Monoking

A quote from Vik about Twillight Sparkle.

9/10 Lol, Moderating.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

9/10
:D
My quote!!
... But the arrow on it links to the *DERP INVISIBLE DERP*?


----------



## Monoking

I don't understand ..^

3/10 ...Baky.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 My banner!
BUT I HATE MY BANNER
IT SCROLLS
THE FONT IS DUMB
THE FIREWORKS ARE CRAP


----------



## Ever

8/10 for Threw it on the Ground/MLP reference.


----------



## Luxcario

...it's just a face.
5/10


----------



## hyphen

7/10
cool banner.


----------



## Luxcario

8/10 Nice, but just a little bit scrolly.


----------



## Ever

4/10 Threw it on the ground link is good, but I think the "I" should be included in the link, just to make it look better. Also, copying Spunky's Ki Blast thing.


----------



## Luxcario

Not any more.

3/10 for Chasing Pavements. I don't care for that song.


----------



## Ever

4/10
There is a smiley. With two guns. Ever does not approve of guns D:


----------



## Luxcario

5/10 I'm too lazy to actually listen to these songs :O


----------



## Glace

7/10 pretty simple but nothing really interesting


----------



## Ever

7/10
I personally like Rainbow Pie better, but it still looks awesome. And that song annoys me, but still... It just looks really cool!


----------



## Luxcario

8/10 Katy Perry's song is the only one I want to listen to...


----------



## Ever

4/10
I don't believe in, "hey, let's put personality quiz results in our sig" :/


----------



## Luxcario

Holly Day said:


> 4/10
> I don't believe in, "hey, let's put personality quiz results in our sig" :/


That's a pity. I do.

7/10 I like Mawile's banner.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

6/10.
 ...Cool? I don't really get the quote, but it's short and to the point.


----------



## Monoking

8/10 The banner is really cool. I guess the credit goes to Mawile.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

4/10

links are good... why the random cubone? A bit plain, in my opinion, and off center.


----------



## Monoking

The Cubone's not random, it's related to the fan fiction the link is for.


8/10 Yet another Mawile banner. And I like the song lyrics or whatever those are.


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 Your...fanfic. Nice.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

6/10

Colored Eeveelutions. Impressive, impressive.


----------



## DarkAura

8/10

Well duh, your dad's not a phone!


----------



## Ever

10/10
Maybe is probably my best pony :3


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 That Absol is pretty good.


----------



## Big Fluffy

7/10 for FlagCounter.


----------



## Monoking

7/10 I have had that thought about Cottonee and Whimiscott before...


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 Hehehehehhehe....those quotes are awesome.


----------



## Ever

Rarity! And determination!

9/10 just becuase the second banner isn't centered.


----------



## Frostagin

What?
5/10


----------



## Luxcario

4/10 It...it...SCROLLS. THE HORROR.


----------



## Ever

10/10 for Rarity and Pinkie's Ponyheads!


----------



## Monoking

3/10 Ponies. I like MLP, but... I'm so tired of ponies.


----------



## Luxcario

3/10 for ki blast thing.


----------



## Monoking

6/10 I'm jealous you got your banner first... It's still really nice, though.


----------



## Frostagin

10/10 for explosion lolz


----------



## Monoking

4/10 Fross, you need to trim your signature down. It's too muuuuuuch..... *Faints*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

4/10

It's ok, but not particularly eye catching. Just a few horoscopes/personality quizzes.


----------



## Monoking

8/10 Awesome sauce lyrics and banner.


----------



## Frostagin

6/10 Lolz.

NO I WILL NOT TRIM RAAH
Lol jk. Going to go fix it.


----------



## Ever

7/10

Italy you're so mean TT_TT


----------



## Monoking

Mmm....Purple song lyrics.
8/10


----------



## Frostagin

Holly Day: Why is every one so mean to England anyway?

6/10 DBZ never really intrigued me. It was kinda cool though. *goes to download animation so she can edit Future Trunks to England. Or Eragon. Or Angela. :3*


----------



## Ever

I haven't watched enough to know :P

And... England get's his revenge! But only after being shot by Romano TT_TT Poor England. And also, some little figure I won't click.
6/10


----------



## Mai

7.5/10

The blue looks nice on the Roar Of Time style, but it looks a bit hard to read and could be worse on the other layouts.


----------



## Frostagin

4/10
I have no idea what is going on there.


----------



## Monoking

8/10 Looks very good now that you've cleaned it up.

You could always add more parts to the tag, you know...


----------



## RespectTheBlade

4/10. It's a big picture... and a bit off center.


----------



## Monoking

(Which one? I'll fix it.)

9/10 Purple song lyrics, yum!


----------



## Frostagin

7/10
POKEBALLS NYAA

Why did I even _put_ my Chicken Smoothie stuff on there? It's not like they need to be clicked on.


----------



## Monoking

....0/10.
Too many inside references.


----------



## Phantom

(What!? Phantom in Forum Games? Translation, I GOT BORED.)

Hmmm, Spunky you're getting a.... 6/10... I do not promote the senseless murder of innocent pikachu.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7/10. Mass Effect 3 is cool, a couple nice organized links... but it's a bit boring.


----------



## Monoking

4/10. Is that a...What's it called...Druddigon?


----------



## Frostagin

5/10 Whoa you're Fluttershy? I mean that's her cutie mark and everything!

Not if you're a part of the fandom :D I guess I can't blame you though, Spunky. Ehh.


----------



## Monoking

> In Soviet Russia, Russia kills you. Just like everywhere else.


XD
9/10, Fross!


----------



## CJBlazer

Commenting on the humming Raichu siggy.

That is awesome. So adorable too. I would have to give you a 10 out of 10. Its so cool!!!


----------



## Monoking

10/10. Houndour egg.
;3


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
I guess the Pokèmon ball thing is getting old.

@Spunky: I love In Soviet Russia jokes. Lol.


----------



## CJBlazer

Ten out of ten for the pic of Anomoly, Level 30.

Thats a cool-looking Fakemon.


----------



## Monoking

3/10. Nice banner, but...You need to put the Houndour sprite I sent you in place of that egg.


----------



## CJBlazer

9/10 for the Future Trunks "What Character are you?" siggy. I kinda expected that, but its really cool.


----------



## Spatz

5/10

All to one side, and too much fire...


----------



## CJBlazer

9/10 for the Lucario meditation siggy. Its a great quote to live by for me.


----------



## Monoking

6/10 Nice pony. I should get my own.


----------



## DarkAura

9/10

I don't know- the answer to our explosive ways are in the question. Wait, what?


----------



## Monoking

4/10 ..It says "Pic by Scootaloo", but...there's no pic.


----------



## alexguy100

9/10 jirachi but to small

mine is boring but i still put it on rating place lol


----------



## Monoking

1/10. It's not even properly capitalized.


----------



## Frostagin

10/10
MAGIKARP FWEEE


----------



## Monoking

9/10. Gee, where'd you get that cute clickless adoptable?
XD


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 - It's a nice *online* self-created .gif, but on my PC sometimes bad codey stuff appears behind it.


----------



## CJBlazer

9/10.
Those are a lot of pictures in that sig.


----------



## Monoking

6/10. You don't need to credit yourself when you made it for you. Does that make sense?


----------



## Luxcario

4/10 THERE'S THAT DRAGONBALL GUY BLOWING UP A PIKACHU


----------



## Monoking

...His name is Vegeta. He's Trunks' dad.

Oh, look! Eggies! And I don't even have to click them! Yaaaay!
:3
8/10.


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
Lol there is no way you're Fluttershy.


----------



## Monoking

I never said I was Fluttershy!!

7/10. That Torchic looks really healthy. You must be taking very good care of him.


----------



## Frostagin

Awwwwwww thaanks! :D What I meant was, you don't really act like your cutie mark. I don't either. I got Leftovers. O.o

8/10 Now THAT'S more like it.


----------



## Monoking

6.10 ...HAAAAAAT. GIANT HAAAAAT. It looks like the hat is trying to eat Fireshine.


----------



## Frostagin

5/10 Personalities. I AM THE CULT OF-*shot*

No, Doctor fez! Don't eat Fireshine! D:


----------



## Monoking

9/10.

Fireshineeeee~


----------



## Momo(th)

8/10, is that a "SUPER EFFECTIVE" reference?


----------



## Monoking

Yes, yes it is.

10/10 !! Arceus: He fainted for your sins!
XD


----------



## Monoking

Yes, yes it is.

10/10 !! Arceus: He fainted for your sins!
XD


----------



## Frostagin

Double post. So, here's evaluations for both of the sigs I see.
Butterflies: Why the heck do I keep seeing this one? 2/10
Random lyric-type things: I... kinda like it! 9/10


----------



## Monoking

1/10. Naked =/= good TV.


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
O.o sounds Franceish.


----------



## Monoking

5/10 Fireshine looks lonely...I think you need more clickless adoptables.


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

9/10 I see a dragon!
A psychic... transforming... dragon-bird!


----------



## Monoking

2/10. Eggy needs some items.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

3/10. 

... I found that personality tests are kind of... common. :T


----------



## Monoking

3/10. A...weird song about selling tongues or something.


----------



## DarkAura

9/10 Awesome lyrics are awesome.


----------



## Monoking

....1/10. It says Pic made by Scootaloo, but there's no pic.


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
Good poem thingy a bout losing heads, but is kind of empty.


----------



## Monoking

It's song lyrics...

2/10. Kind of disorganized.


----------



## Frostagin

MOAR SONG LYRICS AHH
They're kinda neat though.
5/10


----------



## Monoking

I'd like it if you could tell me which ones...

1/10. Reallly....messy. Maybe I could help? I have recently found a knack for helping people make awesome sigs. :D


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
Butterflies are awesome.
(if my signature is song lyrics please tell me which ones)


----------



## Monoking

1/10. You seem addicted to giant letters....


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5/10
It's just a bunch of personality test results. Meh.


----------



## guy standing behind you

A little bit empty. Needs one of these: 
6/10


----------



## Monoking

10/10. Yajirobe!


----------



## guy standing behind you

9/10
Demeneted poetry rules!!!


----------



## Monoking

:/

Not poetry. Song lyrics.

5/10. Rock paper scissors, Pokemon style.


----------



## guy standing behind you

10/10
So true Justin Bieber sucks.


----------



## Monoking

1/10. Um..splash?


----------



## Frostagin

1/10
Eh. Is boring.


----------



## Monoking

..which one?

1/10. Way too many adoptables and it's very unorganized. Maybe I could help you organize it? I've discovered a knack for that.


----------



## Frostagin

9/10
BOO JUSTIN BEIBER



Richie the Raichu said:


> ..which one?
> 
> 1/10. Way too many adoptables and it's very unorganized. Maybe I could help you organize it? I've discovered a knack for that.


The PokePonies one.

I have an idea for reorganising it, but thanks for the offer. :)


----------



## Monoking

1/10. What I said before-OMG, A KIWI
THEY'RE EVERYWHERE


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
OMGS ISH AN ARMY AHHHH D:


----------



## Monoking

3/10 WHAT YOU SAID ABOUT MINE
NOW APPLIES TO YOURS
AHHH


----------



## guy standing behind you

6/10
Yay!!! Giving steroids to baby pokémon!


----------



## Monoking

o . o

Um..anyway. 1/10.


----------



## Blaire

A bit too much text, but nice. 6/10.


----------



## Monoking

A little too little...everything. I suggest you get some clickless adoptables.


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

5/10, Sorry Richie, but I really don't know what all the Bieber hate is about. The prospect of that happening to anyone seems really interesting though.


----------



## Monoking

10/10.
:D
Magikarp!


----------



## guy standing behind you

Personality tests. 5/10


----------



## Monoking

6/10! OMG, Om nom nom!


----------



## guy standing behind you

8/10
Demonic cat rules!


----------



## Monoking

9/10. Nice quote!


----------



## Frostagin

OH GOD THE FRANCE ONE AHH
7/10
((it says: a woman came up to me and said, 'I'd like to poison your mind, with wrong ideas to appeal to you, though I am not unkind.'))


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

10/10 I see Led. Followed by Zeppelin. Yup!


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
dont tread on me!


----------



## Comatoad

8/10
Yeah it's words only but I love the comparison. I had myself a nice laugh ^^


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

9/10
LOOPY FIST!


----------



## Comatoad

10/10
CUTIE RAICHU!!! <3
Lovin the fishy :3


----------



## Ulqi-chan

8/10

I remember seeing that way back when. Ahhh, good times~


----------



## Frostagin

10/10
*sings*
Bwa ha ha ha ha,
Mwaha hahaha,
Bwa ha ha ha ha,
We got the leather pants!


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10 Is that a spoof from the movies or something someone here said?


----------



## guy standing behind you

10/10
It's uncommon sense now. So true.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

4/10

... Wait what I don't even get it D:


----------



## ZimD

I'd have to go with a 1/10 simply because it is motherfucking huge.


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

2/10

You should become more active again!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

4/10 for Scitzo(illness) reference
...Unless I'm totally getting it wrong.


----------



## Monoking

???
You mean scitzophernia?
(SPELL FAIL)

2/10. It scrolls. THE HORROR!


----------



## hyphen

4/10
Sprites.
Ok then.


----------



## Monoking

1/10. D:
No, don't kick my shin
I'm using it


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

8/10
That Magikarp isn't clickless! That's cheating!!!
That Pichu is still cute though! :3


----------



## ZimD

1.5/10.. not particularly fond of arbitrary randomness and the entire thing is messy. Mostly though it is just HUGE vertically -- ones like this that take up more space than most comments are why I have signatures disabled. It seems rather obnoxious and excessive. Extra .5 points for the Willow Smith reference though


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

you used to be so active on this place
where the hell did you go, man?

i have some idea 8/10


----------



## guy standing behind you

0.2/10
I never want to see another reference to that again... *shudders*


----------



## ZimD

0.3/10. I can't give it a zero because I am exclusively reserving that for references to My Little Pony, but.. seriously? Anything that starts out by pointing out "LOOK HOW RANDOM I AM, HA HA" with those overused  and  tags are lame. Arbitrary randomness does not equate to humor and it needs to die out as a form of "humor". Wow, pictures of Magikarps with reference to their splashing, I have _never seen that before_. Then there's also the fact that it is fucking huge vertically and huge signatures are obnoxious and self-indulgent


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

3.5/10
It's sentences. And not particularly amusing sentences. I'd give it a 4, but the lack of capitalization bemuses me for some reason.


----------



## Monoking

4/10. I think that egg will need some happiness items before it'll hatch.


----------



## guy standing behind you

Wow. That is demented. 5.96/10


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

3/10
Not a huge fan of Adventure Time. Especially because it was originally planned (with a lot of real rude nasty stuffish things) for Adult Swim, and is meant to be watched while high.


----------



## Dar

2/10
Quiz results. Boring.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5/10 

It's quotes! Funny quotes, at least.


----------



## Coroxn

3/10.

Only got a three for the "isn't nearly enough lava".


----------



## Monoking

1/10. Long, and all your dragons died.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

2/10
Blarrrrrrrg personality tests. Just... not my thing.


----------



## Monoking

9/10. Awesome banner. ]Why won't Kyorge make mine already


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

DarkFireDX said:


> 3/10
> Not a huge fan of Adventure Time. Especially because it was originally planned (with a lot of real rude nasty stuffish things) for Adult Swim, and is meant to be watched while high.


Personally, I am offended by this statement. Not so personally though, I would like to know where you heard this from... It was never planned for Adult Swim. Pendleton Ward first asked Nickelodeon to air it, then he asked Cartoon Network. CN eventually approved it, but the original pilot played on Nickelodeon on its _Random Cartoons!_ segment back in 2008-ish.

Back to the topic though






/

	
	
		
		
	


	




KIWIS WILL RULE YOU ALL!!!!!!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

8/10 KIWIS! And OMG THERE'S SOMEONE ELSE IN THERE!

(On the note of that I'd discussed it with some friends at college. Not sure where they heard that. I guess I've been misinformed. Listening to kids at a college campus isn't always the best thing. *shrugs*)


----------



## Frostagin

6/10
Meh. It did get so high because... whatisthisIdon'teven. :D


----------



## Ulqi-chan

9/10

... Busby's chair. What more is there to say.


----------



## Monoking

9/10. Awesome lt\yrics.


----------



## guy standing behind you

3/10 because it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## savol456

7.25/10
THe adoptables are clickless and I want to click them and is that a magistream stolen sprite? Nice edits though. whimsicott is very nice.


----------



## Monoking

01/10. The images of your adoptables are not showing up to me, so there's nothing to click.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7/10 A MIGHTY ARMY. Of pixels.


----------



## guy standing behind you

8.7/10
It's got lava, Magikarp, and cute dancing things. YES!!!!!!!


----------



## ZimD

0/10. Obnoxiously taking up an entire page vertically, quotes that aren't funny, a MLP reference, the ~oh so hilarious~ references to.. the fact that Magikarp splashes? (I don't even get the intended humor behind that one), and worst of all the tags that show, in case it wasn't obvious, that that signature is a clusterfuck of arbitrary, random bullshit. Because somehow "randomness" equates to "humor".

Yeah, you've pretty much made the worst possible signature here.


----------



## Monoking

Ummm, what the heck....that's just..rude.

0/10. Yours doesn't make any sense and you're being mean.


----------



## ZimD

Mine does make sense, actually. It's a reference to a TV show.

I think that making a signature that takes up multiple pages and goes out of its way to talk about how ~LOLRANDOM~ it is is obnoxious and self-indulgent, so I'll rate it as such. And rating my signature based on whether you think I'm a dick is silly. Don't take attacks on signatures so personally.

Anyways I'm going to go 0.5/10. I was going to go 0/10, but then I saw the Tom Sawyer lyrics and that's a good song so I was going to bump it up, but then I saw the Justin Bieber quote (oh, i've never seen one of those before) so I had to pimp it down. But the Tom Sawyer lyrics make it so I can't give you a 0.

The rest of it sucks though.

Arbitrary randomness =/= humor.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

I understand your point there, Zim. Though I wouldn't be as blunt about it. *shrug* Opinion is opinion, how you word it is your own.

Anyway, 6/10 because it's an interesting quote but Idk what the heck it's from.


----------



## ZimD

It's from the finale of the first season of Survivor. Closing argument in a speech that was one of the best moments in TV history <3

I'mma go 6.5/10 because I am not certain whether you wrote those or they are song lyrics but it is a neat little poem either way.


----------



## Dar

3/10
I dont get it D:


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

3.25/10
It's just a Magikarp jumpy thingy. There isn't even a Magikarp sprite.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mG2I-o3yUA

Hey cool one-hundredth post


----------



## Momo(th)

4/10

Meh.


----------



## ZimD

7/10. Would be more amusing if I hadn't thought of Obamasnow before. Inoffensive otherwise which is a blessing on here.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

3/10. Never seen Survivor. Probably never will.


----------



## Monoking

That Togerpiiiiiiiii
9/10


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10 Good quote.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Awesomee! ^^ a pony in there? :3 and rest is nice also;)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7/10 Heh heh heh, so depry

I HAVE NOW 100 PERCENTED SUPER MARIO 64 WITH POSTS


----------



## guy standing behind you

9.8/10
The dancing togepi never gets old.


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

27249/10

LET ME SHOW YOU HOW IT'S DONE! *dances hardcore* :D


----------



## guy standing behind you

Magikarp is WINNING!
7.89/10


----------



## Spatz

...Kiwis...they are the enemy? Geez...

Err...6/10...


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5/10 
Test results, currently inactive thread, and something I don't know what it is. Mehburgers.


----------



## Monoking

1/10. Maybe someone should show you how to use the random tag?


----------



## Kronos

8/10 Nice randomness, I must say. Commenting on the farfetchd one, nice quote at the bottom


----------



## guy standing behind you

5.93/10
My personal suggestion would be to move the text to be centered under the image.


----------



## Aletheia

5/10
What.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8/10 That is how real Christmas should be like


----------



## Sypl

No need click. Look at i'm dance!
What?
4/10


----------



## Monoking

CATCATATTTAATTATATAHUHGHUHGTHECATCATHUUUUGS
_AAHHHH_

9/10


----------



## Sypl

3/10
Your random tag is wrong.


----------



## Monoking

...lol. That was funny, you said it was "wrong" instead of broken. :p

10/10. _CAAAATS_


----------



## Dar

8/10
Farfetch'd and chibi.


----------



## Sypl

6/10 The Cubone is not looking at the moon, it's chilling beside it.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

9/10 Huzzah cats


----------



## guy standing behind you

6/10
I think you should learn about random tags.


----------



## savol456

3.14/10
The rating of your signature had to relevant to what i saw, Pi copypasta.


----------



## Sypl

2/10
It's only clickables


----------



## savol456

7.5/10

cats+nice quote.


----------



## Sypl

4/10
Adding a quote improved it, but it's still clickables. Maybe add some random stuff?


----------



## guy standing behind you

5/10
random cadecus
slightly amusing quote.
friend code.
quiz result.

Add some humor in. Not a ton, but just a touch more and it will be good.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5/10 PI. PI EVERYWHERE. It is a bit obnoxious, though.


----------



## guy standing behind you

10/10
Yes. Just yes.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

6/10

It's not 5 or less because I'm a math nut and like Pi. It's not more than 6 because it's a bit too much Pi and looks more like an excuse to use up every character in your sig. *shrug* Just my opinion.


----------



## Sypl

8/10
Nice job linking to your creative work.


----------



## savol456

9/10
Me likes the colorful symbols. Plus they are (kind of) placed in standard rainbow order.


----------



## Sypl

(It's actually Hemospectrum order.)
7/10 Nice job with randomizing your clickables!


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
Stiiiill don't understand Homestuck. Quote is pretty funny though.


----------



## guy standing behind you

10/10
Yes, the kiwis are trying to take over the world.


----------



## Sypl

6/10
It's a bit plain with only random quotes.


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
I dont like cats all that much.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

7/10
ADOPTABLES! AND ONE'S A POKEPONY! *Squee*


----------



## Coloursfall

3/10 
it's...okay. Kinda cluttered, as random tag sigs tend to be. It'd be lots better if you just used one tbh :U the Airplanes lyrics is the best one I think.


----------



## Monoking

3/10. Homestuck's always nice.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

4/10
It's horribly simple, and the phrase kind of creeps me out, so does the cat. And it's a random too, isn't it? Lol.

(Also, I trimmed my random down to two things, would have gone with one but I couldn't just drop the other song one. Bleh.

Edit: NINJA'D. DAMN the slow posting here.)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

4/10 Meh song, cute otter, but the main thing that killed it was the eye-eating sky-blue text. It probably doesn't help that I'm using Bachuru Style, so the post is bright-yellow.

I'm pretty sure this is where I Metapoded. Yay


----------



## guy standing behind you

4/10
I just don't like that one for some reason.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

10/10 Truly amazing.


----------



## Sypl

9/10
Tons of pics from that blog of things that are not Pokemon yet. Well done.


----------



## AbsentNumeral

4/10
It's just... I don't really care about any of the things in your sig. Also, I don't like it when they scroll too much.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

2/10 It is a picture consisting of a meme I don't think people even use anymore...Apathy


----------



## Monoking

2/10. :O
Inteorororoabnd?!
XP


----------



## guy standing behind you

More lyrics...
meh. 3.14/10


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.548/10 Woo dancing


----------



## Sypl

5/10
A gif of... Bomberman?


----------



## Dar

4/10
Rainbow letters, quote, friend code, and Ground.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5.23/10 I don't know what... the heck...the....huh?


----------



## Coroxn

8/10

I /will/ use the Interrobang! Or will I‽


----------



## Momo(th)

7/10, I'm not a _huge_ fan of the series, but hey, cool animation.


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/11
Obamasnow is funny, big list, and fish jumper thingy.


----------



## Monoking

2/10. The all caps makes it..not...funny.


----------



## Dar

8/10
It's true. There can't be random without tangerine swordfish disco car.


----------



## Hogia

10/10 Random quote is random.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.38/10 Thanks for reminding me, I almost forgot too today!


----------



## Hogia

9.99999/10 for the hand puppet question XD


----------



## Monoking

..why...ninja..fridge...aaah

7/10


----------



## Dar

7/10
Sparkles and lyrics.


----------



## Hogia

0/10 because ponies.

I'm biased.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5.58/10 Eh. It's still the same thing.


----------



## Momo(th)

8/10, so it loves me? Where oh where do we go from here?


----------



## Bulbamew

9/10 Laughed out loud at 'Obamasnow' but I don't like reading small writing so no 10/10 i'm afraid


----------



## savol456

4/10 sad signature is sad.


----------



## Bulbamew

1/10 I don't want lemon in my eyes


----------



## guy standing behind you

1/10  Umm... What??? 
It's probably funnier when you understand it, but I don't. Sorry.


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10, Aaaaaaaaadventure Time!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

4.45/10 A joke I don't find that funny (and has been in your signature for, like, days), a big ol' list, and a fish thingy. Meh.


----------



## norblarchoop

9/10 Your signature provides insight into your thoughts, and at the same time is fun to read.


----------



## Hogia

6/10 .-.


----------



## Mai

5.5/10

Simple signatures tend to be more appealing, but sometimes text can just be boring, you know?


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

8/10
Raquaza is so awesome... I mean... we're we on a different topic?
No... I don't think so...


----------



## Monoking

3/10. Eggies.


----------



## Bombsii

7/10 Quite simple and sweet, it's nice.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5.52/10 OK


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
More Lava!!!!!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

10.5/10 DANCE TIME!


----------



## Dar

8/10
The truth about lava and jumping Magikarps.


----------



## Mai

7/10

"Star Wars Lego Star Wars The Clone Wars Astro Boy."

I... don't get it. 0_0 The rest of it is cool, though.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7.388/10  W00 rayquaza


----------



## guy standing behind you

9/10
I like sharks


----------



## savol456

7.5/10 
I would like to know the next move of the scissors vs paper battle.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.61/10

Something to do with peanut butter and a good life lesson.


----------



## savol456

2/10 I don't understand this reference.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6.748/10

Still pretty good, loses some points due to being the same thing again.


----------



## guy standing behind you

5/10
I personally don't like team dim sun. They is boring!!! (and unintelligent)


----------



## savol456

4/10
Who would spit out a perfectly good magikarp?


----------



## guy standing behind you

4/10
MY EYES!! THEY BURN!! (because of the lemons)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

100/10 Best. Thing. Ever.


----------



## Momo(th)

7.6543210 - Meh


----------



## Zexion

5/10 small and long


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5.3/10


----------



## savol456

4/10 meh. The term Napoleon complex is dumb due to the fact napoleon was tall. 
I also can't say I fond it very humorous, sorry.


----------



## guy standing behind you

5/10
Mer.
EDIT: I just realized that the link was there. Your new score is...
1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000/3


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

4.99999/10


----------



## guy standing behind you

‽/10


----------



## Monoking

9/10. Your adoptables look healthy.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

4.13/10 Not a whole lot there...


----------



## Momo(th)

8.9/10, what a cute shark!


----------



## Monoking

O __ O

3/10. It's getting text-heavy.


----------



## guy standing behind you

never. again. I will give you a 10/10 if I never have to watch that video again.
*cringes*


----------



## Zexion

9.5/10 FISHY!!!! BOUNCY FISHY!!!! SPLASHING FISHY!!!!


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
cool graphic
non-clicky adoptables
Fish Jumper Slogan
Useful link
Creative use of characters in support of LGBT rights
Umm... I have no idea what that last one is...


----------



## Monoking

10/10. I especially like the thing about love.


----------



## guy standing behind you

(Ummm... did you get ninja'd when the sever was backed up?)
9.3/9.87
The Vegeta gif is funny, but the flashing text almost gave me a seizure.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7.56/10 That is a cool little picture


----------



## Monoking

1/1o. Eh.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6.1/10 It kind of scares me...and purple text is really hard to read with Axe-Murderer style


----------



## Monoking

X3
It's supposed to scare you!! And I use Minimal Dewgong, so... :/
Anyway,  7/10 for that Togetic.


----------



## guy standing behind you

10/3
Catch it with your teeth.


----------



## Monoking

10/10.
Absent Numeral be the best banner-maker evah~!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

0.00002/10 Brokened link ;-;


----------



## guy standing behind you

410
The bright pinkness is a bit disturbing because I am using roar of time style.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7.12/10 Talented little thing


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
Again with the pinkness.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

10/10 Fantastic. Magnificent.


----------



## savol456

10/10 Interrobang ftw


----------



## Zexion

9/10 
*lick the nose*


----------



## Monoking

*shrug*
5/20.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7.1999238/10


----------



## savol456

8/10 (is that shark photo-shopped?)


----------



## Monoking

1/10. :/

I am so tired of that deer.


----------



## Zexion

5/10

_tumblr... hmm_


----------



## savol456

6/10 it's very nice, but I'm no fan of the "love is..." thing.


----------



## Tigerclaw

6/10
I just like something about the way all that random stuff is arranged. Looks pretty good.


----------



## savol456

7.5/10 entei tickle cat. Nice.


----------



## Monoking

8/10. I tried to click your clickless adopts XD


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

9/10 Bellsprout is such an awesome guy.


----------



## savol456

8/10 high quality AI XD


----------



## Momo(th)

7/10 I thought you were quoting Cave Johnson for a second. . .


----------



## Tigerclaw

5.5/10
Not bad, but text-heavy.
Oh and you misspelled Klink in the list of Pokemon. I'm not sure how I noticed that.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

(OH THANKS NOW THAT WILL BUG ME UNTIL HE FIXES IT)

3/10


----------



## savol456

8/10 your signature could use more lava as well.


----------



## Detwak

Lol 9/10 i like the congratulations !you win! click nowhere!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

3.2/10


----------



## savol456

10/10 perfect representation of a generic signature!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

9/10 It's super troll-like! :D


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

GAH NINJAS

8.7893/10 Big, but Squirtles are cool, as is Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## guy standing behind you

10/10
I like lloyd.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.610178/10 Poor Bob ;-;


----------



## Zexion

7/10
I shall not hug _that!_


----------



## Monoking

3/10. It was really nice, but now it seems a little busy.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.7603/10 That gif amuses me more than it probably should.

(ALSO SIX-HUNDRED POSTS W00!)


----------



## Momo(th)

8/10 Lol


----------



## I liek Squirtles

9/10 OBAMASNOW that is all.


----------



## Monoking

1/10. :/


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10, 

I C wat U did their.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

2/10


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

7/10, because it loves me :3


----------



## Monoking

3/10. Eh.


----------



## savol456

Over 9,000!/10
'nuff said.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

1.6/10


----------



## savol456

5/10 fight raft


----------



## Hogia

6/10 YOUR LEMONS ARE HURTING MY EYES

lol jk I'm fine


----------



## Monoking

1/10. Eh.


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10 Just read what I said last time!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

8/10 You said why not, didn't you?


----------



## Dar

2/10
:L


----------



## savol456

8/10 
Dancing milk. Yes. Now make my ENTIRE lunchtray dance across your signature.


----------



## Monoking

1/10. I am so tired of that stupid deer.
 I am going to shoot it.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7.233/10 That is the greatest gif in the history of everything. But I don't think the Tumblr link is working.


----------



## savol456

9/10
Signature, I love you too!


----------



## Hogia

7/10


----------



## Monoking

1/10. :/


----------



## savol456

9001/10
Yeah. Keep partying.


----------



## Monoking

1/10. I juts.....


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.2/10 Still amazing.


----------



## Monoking

10/10. :3


----------



## Dar

10/11 (>:3)
PARTY HARD


----------



## Monoking

... That post... Doesn't have a signature.

. . .
10/10


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

3.44/10 Aw, now it's just a cat...which appears as pair of green eyes and some grey blotches on my style.


----------



## Monoking

3/10. AN is a wonderful banner maker,    but that's kinda big,


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

9.2/10 Cool


----------



## Monoking

1/100. Disorganized.


----------



## Dar

8/10
Cool/creepy/cute kitty.


----------



## Monoking

5/1o. Kyorge's banners were great, but I never got mine D:


----------



## savol456

3/10 meh. Mainly links and I am not a fan of yugioh so only a 3.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

.0001/10 Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## Monoking

6/10. The love from your signature made me happy c:


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10, I remember that episode!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6/10 Is that the EMOTICTHULU?...Is it?


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - pretty average UoU not terribly exciting, either. just okay.


----------



## Sylph

10/10

You and your current obsessions.


----------



## Monoking

6/10. I dunno what the heck that is but it's prettyful c:


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

9.43726999999999999/10 Cool.


----------



## Monoking

1/10. :/


----------



## Zexion

5/10
<(")


----------



## Mai

7/10

Putting your ASB team in an image shows effort! I don't see the point of mentioning that you're part of a 98%, though...


----------



## Zexion

7/10 I don't fully understand what is going on in that GIF, but it looks cool.

(i really have to find some other statistic)


----------



## Frostagin

10/10
Yes. Love is love. Also, I do believe in global warming, but the weather in Louisville is so fracking random I don't know what to expect, so I can't say I feel it.

Of course, there was absolutely no snow this year.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.7/10 Wuuuuuut


----------



## Monoking

1/10. :;/


----------



## Frostagin

6.5/10
Stiiiil not a DBZ fan, but whut the hell it's funny.

EDIT: Also, which one did you get, PenguinAndFriends?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

10/10

Yo ho ho, tra la la~


----------



## Zexion

6/10
May as well jump...


----------



## savol456

5/10 not much funny. Informational.


----------



## Monoking

1/10. I dewn't liek it!


----------



## Momo(th)

7/10, I have the weirdest boner right now. . .


----------



## Monoking

...
O . O

ooooookaaay...

1/10


----------



## Zexion

3/10

Not my cup of tea.



> I am the dawn of ages, I am the days seen through
> I am your  final entropy, I am inside of you
> I am the clouds that cover your way into the blue
> I'm the architecture of your world and mind



I don't understand


----------



## Monoking

Gym Leader Shizui said:


> 3/10
> 
> Not my cup of tea.
> 
> 
> I don't understand


It's a soooooong
A poem-y song about an evil spirit poessing a man
Talking to it's host

also i give you 2/10
Your sig is crowded


----------



## savol456

4/10 that freaky stalker cat saying it's inside me....no. Just no.


----------



## Momo(th)

3/10, meh.


----------



## savol456

Zoidberg/10
:D


----------



## Monoking

1/10. I used to like it, but now it's really.... Large.


----------



## savol456

5/10 so it's my flesh and bones, but not my fat, muscle, or blood transportation?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

.007001/10 Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh...


----------



## Frostagin

Aha yes they are.

8/10


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

4/10 Okay, uh...from what I can tell, these are clicky thingies.


----------



## Frostagin

6/10

Heh.


----------



## savol456

7/10 nice. The driver has music control with no complaining? It cannot be!


----------



## Monoking

5/10. :/


----------



## guy standing behind you

AAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! THE CATSSSS!!!!!!!
7/10


----------



## Monoking

8/10. Giiiiir


----------



## Dar

8/10
I like it.


----------



## Monoking

Thank you...

7/10 milk is a terrible dancer


----------



## savol456

8/10 flaming tongues. Nice song.


----------



## guy standing behind you

5/10
You've had the same sig for so long. you should add something.


----------



## savol456

9/10 seekretts!
I've added things, I took them out becuase they've become homely to me.
I slapped some adoptables in a slot for now.
I'll try and revise my signature soon. After I get exams done, probably.


----------



## Monoking

1/10. :/

Cant wait too see it after exams.


----------



## savol456

I can see that cat image now! +1!
(9/10)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

0.52013/10


----------



## Mr. Brightside

4/10

just walking in a right/left way


----------



## savol456

6.25/10 That's nice that you acknowledge your friend.


----------



## Monoking

4/10


----------



## savol456

7.15/10 That cat looks like a sillhoutte. I love those.


----------



## guy standing behind you

5/10
Okayyyy.....?


----------



## Zexion

4.69/10
good to see you support your social group


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
It's a bit cramped.


----------



## savol456

Sammich to the face. 8/10.


----------



## Norm

You've got to edit it.

4/10


----------



## guy standing behind you

2/10
I actually found the marquee very interesting and fun.
(I think I'm number 2931 on the list)


----------



## savol456

13/10.

One man could not fully express on his own as it is held to personal preference what a life is worth. But hopefully it would rain bacon.


----------



## Monoking

XD
"I AM TOO LAZY TO EDIT THIS. ENJOY THIS WONDERFUL DISPLAY OF ALL CAPITAL LETTERED BOLD TEXT INSTEAD."

I love you

9/10


----------



## guy standing behind you

savol456 said:


> 13/10.
> 
> One man could not fully express on his own as it is held to personal preference what a life is worth. But hopefully it would rain bacon.


It's actually a quote from a song by Harry Chapin (and also his epitaph). If you've never heard of him, look him up. His songs are the second best of all time (only to Bohemian Rhapsody).


Richie gets a 37/37


----------



## savol456

4/10. Your random tag appears to be broken. 
I'll look him up.


----------



## guy standing behind you

0/10
Just change it soon.


----------



## savol456

5.π/10.
Well, hello to you too signature.
Still working on that. I've already got a few ready. I'll probably add them now.


----------



## Norm

The edit button is a lie.

10/10


----------



## savol456

5.0/10 lies! the image is worth -100 USD! You only had to sacrifice a lot of time to get it too.


----------



## Monoking

10/10.
:D


----------



## guy standing behind you

3/10 
Only because my browser can't read most of the letters.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.97/10 Cool, a wheelchair.


----------



## guy standing behind you

*dumps more lava on it*
9/10


----------



## Norm

Amusing, you say?

0/10


----------



## Frostagin

9/10
I know.
it was slightly informative though *shot*


----------



## Norm

10/10

Magikarp, use Bounce!


----------



## Monoking

1/10 :/


----------



## Coloursfall

0/10 

UnU sorry it's just. bad.


----------



## Norm

8/9 

Sounds awesome.


----------



## savol456

5/10 add some random stuff to it. That way it is more appealing.


----------



## Monoking

1/1o0. I hate. That. Deer. I hate its toungue. I want to do bad things to it.


----------



## savol456

9/10. Very nice. So is this "TCoD maybe?" thing a new add-in to the welcoming posts to newbies? 
That's understandable, but to use it, I have to link back to it.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6.3026/10 Um...


----------



## savol456

What game are those grunts from?
(let me guess, you saw the Napoleon BornToParty one?)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia. And also yes.

3.026/10


----------



## savol456

10/10 interrobang!


----------



## ZimD

2/10. Anything that's branded with "LOL LOOK HOW RANDOM" is inherently unfunny. But it doesn't stretch out the page, so it isn't too irritating


----------



## Zexion

6/10

*is confused* sounds cool!


----------



## savol456

7/10
(5/10 for personality, -1 for my view on LBGT, +3 for your YT.
Your voice sounds funny in the microphone. It made the video more enjoyable.)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

0.07/10 Doesn't really make sense now that you have indeed edited your signature.


----------



## Monoking

2/10. I don't understand how it's funny


----------



## Zexion

4/10

ill need to remember that


----------



## guy standing behind you

6/10
I think I can understand your personality more by speaking with you than by looking at a chart.


----------



## ZimD

2/10. Ridiculous, page-stretching walls of images are exactly the reason why I have signatures disabled. They're obnoxious and self-indulgent, and the "random" tags just make it worse. This was going to be the rarely-seen 0.1/10 (I reserve 0/10 for signatures with My Little Pony references), but your Homestar Runner references overshadow the more obnoxious parts to bump you up to a 2... but just barely.


----------



## Norm

27/45, quite random, and randomness is not funny.


----------



## savol456

3/10
It's gotten a tad old.


----------



## Zexion

5/10

dang deer


----------



## savol456

7/10.
We'll miss you during your absence.


----------



## Mai

4/10

Having the exact same thing in both your avatar and signature is really annoying, personally. Themes and such are cool, but the deer-thing was odd enough to begin with and if it's just an adoptable...


----------



## Zexion

7/10

some AtLA gifs. a link to a AtLA mafia. it was a good show, when i had the channel t came on.


----------



## Monoking

4/10. Eh.


----------



## savol456

8/10 Nice eggs. Did you make those yourself?


----------



## Monoking

Nope, they're some free sprites I found which are now being used for the Fish Jumpers Adoptables.

1/10. SO MANY POKEBAAAAALS


----------



## savol456

10/10 best achievement ever. 
(that's not even all of them. When they start to hatch I'll switch them with others.)


----------



## Monoking

10/10

BOLD ALL CAPS YES


----------



## savol456

Wow. Horse-pokemon. 
8.5/10


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10

eh, just adoptables, nothing special.

you get a point for them looking nice and being transparent though.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

8/10
Nice font (=P) and link to your profile. The quote at the bottom is so true


----------



## Zexion

6.5/10

it is okay, that is all i can say. a link and partial parody, cool


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 

not bad, but the scrollbar kills it :<


----------



## Norm

8/10

A bit less cool this time.


----------



## Zexion

5/10

i still hate that game, i always miss the prize. (i fall asleep)


----------



## Norm

I took that test, got ESTJ

5/10


----------



## savol456

3/10 It's gotten a tad old.


----------



## ZimD

2/10 because arbitrary randomness is not, never has been, and never will be funny, but at least it's short enough that it doesn't actively piss me off.


----------



## Deadfan22

5/10

Snakes do eat rats, but why is in a sort of "court" setting?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

.02/10 Broken .jpg?


----------



## Monoking

1/10

mah eyeballlls


----------



## hyphen

8.5/10
CALL ME MAYBE IS OVERUSED
BUT I HAVE TO SAY
THAT WAS WITTY.


----------



## savol456

7/10
gpx-meh
random word-meh
RD- okay. I don't really like the zelda style cutie mark.


----------



## hyphen

7/10
POKEBALLLLLLLLLSSS.
So pretteh.
*clicks some*


----------



## Monoking

8/10
:D Quote from meeee


----------



## hyphen

9/10 (NOT ONE PERSON WAS WILLING TO GIVE A FUCK)

I almost laughed


----------



## savol456

6/10 minds are better. Hearts hold nothing more than blood.


----------



## Zexion

6/10

an array of pokeballs


----------



## Deadfan22

7/10

i got ISFJ on that quiz, nice blog, good videos, i dont use twitter. and your user title.


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10

_scrollbaaaaar_

Art is pretty tho. Hetalia?


----------



## savol456

7/10. It's nice.
Do you have a crush on sunflower or something?


----------



## ZimD

3/10, because it isn't as disagreeable at 5 AM.


----------



## Norm

Snake found innocent on charges of rat-murder.

10/10


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

4/10
It's not a rip-off! It made us both "Rulers of the Universe"!


----------



## Coloursfall

savol456 said:


> Do you have a crush on sunflower or something?


We're engaged.

As for the sig above me... oh man.

2/10 - scrollbar, off-centre, full of c/p stuff, boring to look at.


----------



## Zexion

8.5/10

font... wonderful
phrase... mysterious (to me)
links... numerous and relevant
link to your fiance... priceless


----------



## Frostagin

4/10
It's not really that interesting. :/


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

8/10
There's always a moment in life where you just wanna spin around in front of mountains
Also, what's "scrolling" and "c/p"? =P


----------



## Coloursfall

2/10 again, here's why!

1. It has a scrollbar. This means it's too long to display all at once, so the forum gives it a scrollbar. This looks ugly and unprofessional, and can be annoying because it catches the mouse when scrolling a page, forcing it to scroll the signature instead.

2. It's full of those generic 'copy this into your sig if...' things, un-memes, and regurgitated jokes that aren't funny or meaningful anymore and everyone has seen a million times before.

3. It's just..._boring_. The same signature could belong to any number of generic people on the forum, not to mention on the internet in general. It doesn't have any spirit or personality that sets it apart. Your signature is a good one when someone can see it and go 'Yep, that sure is [so-and-so]'s signature. That's why it's a _signature_, not a random storage space.

if I rate your (general your) signature low, this is probably why.


----------



## Kiwi

8/10
You certainly have style, good sir.


----------



## hyphen

7/10
No, I haven't.
ETI=?


----------



## Kiwi

ETI means Extraterrestrial Intelligence (AKA aliens)
6/10 Good, except that picture is a negative.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

3.2/10


----------



## Kiwi

10/10
Damn you and your exploitation of my love for Earthbound and Mother 3


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

8/10
... Wow ... So true
(BTW: My laptop doesnt display scrollbars for some strange odd reason, but I checked my signiture on another one, it doesn't have one)


----------



## Cloudkitty

3/10 It's alright I guess...


----------



## guy standing behind you

2/10
MLP is amazing. Don't Judge. And you lose points for the generic copypasta.


----------



## Monoking

...
0/10. I feel like you're copying Penguin with that spoiler thingy.


----------



## Kiwi

3/10
Bleh, adoptables. It's so... generic


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - pretty UuU It would get a perfect if only it matched with the rest of your profile, but that's just me! I like matching.


----------



## Kiwi

9/10 It's growing on me


----------



## hyphen

6/10
Quote at the bottom is nice, but I don't enjoy seeing someone's crotch repeatedly.


----------



## Kiwi

What crotch I have no idea what you mean.
1/10 What


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

9/10
It reminds me of a toilet paper advert/commercial in my land! =P


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7.25/10


----------



## Zexion

6/10

weird. i dont like it.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

4/10 A personality test, some links, and a weird sentence with random colored text in it. Okay.


----------



## Kiwi

5/10 I have no idea what is happening.


----------



## Ever

3/10
Honestly not a huge fan of Superman, and gifs tend to get annoying, at least in my opinoin.


----------



## Kiwi

4/10 I think I'd give it a better score if I knew who they were...


----------



## guy standing behind you

3/10
Meh. It seems a bit... empty. And it doesn't help that I can't see the image.


----------



## Ever

Kiwi said:


> 4/10 I think I'd give it a better score if I knew who they were...


They're the Guardians from _Shugo Chara!_. (From left to right, Tadase, Kukai, Amu, Nadeshiko, and Yaya.)

3/10
The words... Aren't particularly inspiring or pretty or anything.
And I can't see it unless it's highlighted (Minimal Dewgong Style.)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7.75/10
That possibly unintentional square bracket makes it unbelievably awesome. It is mainly the image that makes it awesome though. The bracket just adds to it. The image reminds me of something, but I just can't say it. =P


----------



## Ever

Caramelldansen!!!
8/10 because of the other unnecessary (IMO) clutter U.U


----------



## guy standing behind you

4/10
It's an okay picture.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5.03/10 That sure is some sort of poem-thing. Eeyup.


----------



## Chopsuey

5


----------



## Kiwi

6/10 Mhm


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7/10

Cool GIF, and a very nice balance. Goes with your avatar, too.


----------



## savol456

6/10
Is the banner filler, or for something?


----------



## hyphen

Meh.
Some Pokeballs.
4/10


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
It's pretty swell.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

6/10. Very cool, but it's just a paragraph.


----------



## hyphen

9/10
Very neat!
That lyric bit just creeps me out.


----------



## Kiwi

3/10
I
I
I don't even know


----------



## Monoking

2/10. blughrha..


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I know you have it on random, so I'll just go on your profile and look at it there
*goes to Richie's profile*
8/10 res reference! VM's greeting! Dragon Quest-eque character! Wierd ghost thing pulling poses! I don't give a f*ck about XBOX achievements either! FJ adoptables! Another Dragon Quest-esque character! Kuriboh and Raichu! Gym Leader Shizui's greeting! Animals and mermaids! *out of breath* I'm sorry if I've done this wrong, this is my first time rating somebody's sig who I know has it on random. =P


----------



## guy standing behind you

5/10
It seems cluttered. And you lose points for the copypasta.


----------



## savol456

7/10 nice, but It's very hard to see on default dewgong style. (yes, that's what I call it. I know what it really is, I just prefer that.)


----------



## hyphen

7/10
Cooler-looking adoptables. d:


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7.5/10
I've only read the first Artemis Fowl book, so none of that makes sense to me. Which is fine! You lose points for "head not being visible in the Minimal Dewgong style.
=P


----------



## hyphen

8/10
Nice Lapras you got there.
Herbasaur looks so koot :D
It's just that GENERATION X thing bugs me. A lot.


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

2/10
Meh, I don't get it.
+1 for nitroglycerin though :P


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

10/10 RICHIE'S ADOPTABLES ARE AMAZING! You do know you can take them out of the quote tags now? =P


----------



## Sparda the PikaMur

75/10
I love Caramelldansen!!!!!!!!!!! :DDDDDDD
Yes, they are amazing :3
And yeah, I know :P
I need to get around to it though X3


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

9/10 Egyptian Yu-Gi-Oh?! At least that's what it makes me think of, that and a Yu-Gi-Oh GBA game which I forgot the title of. =P *sigh* Childhood memories. =P


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7/10- Kinda all over the place, but still good.


----------



## Ever

10/10
LoZ song and an amazing banner. So much win :D


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.34/10 That is a cool picture.


----------



## Monoking

7/10. AbsentNumeral's banners are win~


----------



## hyphen

7/10
Small little ghost-thing looks cute. ._.


----------



## Zee Captain

6/10 I like it x3 I know mine isn't much, though lol.


----------



## Zexion

5/10

never happened to me. *cries in corner*


----------



## Kiwi

3/10 Ahem
I personally am not a fan of those personalty quiz things.
I don't really have a problem with the links though.
But that quote is just... hm. I don't know.


----------



## Karousever

9/10 
I absolutely love the GIF. It's quite epic. And the quote is wonderful as well. And lastly your signature is simple, not all cluttered and full of a billion different things.


----------



## Monoking

4/10. Hurghaa... :/


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7.25/10
Nice banner! It's simple and just that! =P Cyndaquil Must Evolve
EDIT: Richie's popped up as I posted. I was rating Ike's/jaketiger1116's sig.


----------



## Keldeo

6/10 Lotta stuff, plus some people don't like cute adopts :|


----------



## Kiwi

5/10 _Puns._


----------



## Keldeo

9/10 I am amazed
[Three little letters, a paradox to some. The worse it gets, the better it becomes.]


----------



## Coloursfall

3/10 - meh :U


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7/10 What is above "Gonna *sing* the *song* we've all heard of"? It's a square to me and you still have that link to Sunflower. Priceless


----------



## Kiwi

3/10 Too much!


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - not bad U3U

@LuckyLapras: It's a moon special character. You can see the whole thing as it looks on my comp here.


----------



## Monoking

8/10. WONDERFUL.


----------



## Kiwi

5/10 Blastoiseeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 Nice gif


----------



## ElectricTogetic

2/10 pretty barren, and i've seen at least two others just like it.


----------



## Keldeo

5/10 Umm [so what do you want, a giant pic?]


----------



## Kiwi

5/10 Nice, but where's the _*PIZAZZ*_


----------



## Keldeo

7.5/10 again, nice gif. in my mind, it's beautiful without any *PIZAZZ*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Ryan is an amazing Silver revamp. 9/10 (I know mine is probably the most boring thing in the world, but I'm running out of space to put in some _*PIZAZZ*_)


----------



## Aristicus

8/10. Lapras is cool!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

8.5/10 Trainer Card! FWEE! Anti-homophobic! FWEE! (I hope that's good) Anything else that I've forgotten. FWEE! Could use some things in a random tag though.


----------



## Keldeo

8.7/10 RANDOM TAAGS


----------



## Kiwi

7/10 May I also call you AbAb?


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - i keep staring at the gif, haha.


----------



## hyphen

10/10
I always love your siggies so much. 
They're so neat and eye-catching. And poetic. I feel as if I could write a poem or a paragraph on what's in your sig.
+.5 for your avatar always matching with your siggie.


----------



## Kiwi

6/10 It's nice


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 Um, okay?
And yes, you may call me AbAb.


----------



## Aristicus

ABSOL! 10/10!


----------



## Coloursfall

3/10 - :U generic


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7.92/10 It looks good, and isn't intrusive or anything.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

0/10 GAH! SQUARES! (Please note this is probably my laptop failing at it's job)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Yeah, it is.

2.04/10 It's a very big, not that impressive picture. Eh.


----------



## hyphen

4/10
but I _don't_ want to click them...
Because those tribes of orcs are worshipping _my_ hand puppet.


----------



## Kiwi

5/10 'S'okay


----------



## Keldeo

6.8/10 Okay, you don't talk to fish, we get that now


----------



## Kiwi

Well he doesn't. They aren't intelligent to hold on a conversation.
5/10
NOW DOLPHINS ARE ANOTHER STORY


----------



## Ever

5/10
You don't say?


----------



## Kiwi

3/10
What the...?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

5/10 Nicec quote, but the picture doesn't work (Unless it is my laptop being my laptop)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5/10 It's a Mudkip! D'aw!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

10/10 GRAVITY FALLS! OHMAHGAWD! =D


----------



## savol456

4/10 generic pokemon test results.


----------



## Kiwi

2/10 I don't want to click them thoooouuuugh


----------



## savol456

7.5/10 The art is very nice. the quote goes well with it too.


----------



## Kiwi

3/10 I will not!


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 So, we're clear, right? You don't talk to fish.


----------



## savol456

6/10
quiz result-meh
AA/absurd- okay
lucky egg- It shall be a poke-doll.


----------



## Kiwi

3/10 I do not give any damns


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

9.62/10


----------



## savol456

10/10 I feel like my time was wasted properly.


----------



## Zexion

6/10

assortment of pokeballs


----------



## savol456

4/10. 
Would be 6/10 but hetalia was mentioned and the quote is in that stupid "hipster" image format or whatever it is called I honestly have no idea.


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 well I gave a damn, do I get a cookie?


----------



## Monoking

3/10.

Meh.


----------



## Aristicus

7/10 Is that Bakura? Dude, I loved him in Yugi-Oh!. But...why is he eating steak?


----------



## Keldeo

6.3/10
quote-meh
homophobia-nice
trainer card/battle-ok
click meh absol-meh
award of extreme patience-ok
warning-meh


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

3.02/10 Hai


----------



## Keldeo

7.3/10 make gifs at gifsoup dot com


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7/10 I don't get it
Because Grip Claw?


----------



## Monoking

Aristicus said:


> 7/10 Is that Bakura? Dude, I loved him in Yugi-Oh!. But...why is he eating steak?


It's from a scene where Yami Bakura wants somethig bloody.... or something. 



Anyway, LuckyLapras gets a 5/10. Cute.


----------



## Kiwi

10.4/10 GIANT PIDGEON


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

9.5/10 'BOUT TIME YOU GOT SOME COMIC STRIPS IN THERE!
(Also, note that the huge amazing image is clickable)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

3.6/10 Generic copypasta is generic, but at least you put it in a tag-thing. Could use something else to liven it up, though.


----------



## Keldeo

7.3/10 Thank you for supporting the interrobang.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

10/10
That's right. You go Lucario


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 why'd you put the copypasta in its own spot in the random tag? D=


----------



## Coloursfall

1/10 - also your random tag is broken.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 Your sigs are always nice, even if I don't get the reference.


----------



## Frostagin

6/10
I guess it's kinda neat.


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 uhhh
Also, coloursfall, I fixed it.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.39/10 There's probably some deeper meaning to it...


----------



## guy standing behind you

9/10
Interrobangs, FTW!


----------



## Broken

8/10 - Victini is pleased!!


----------



## guy standing behind you

Umm.. Dodrio?
I give it a 3/5, just so I can make it a pun.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7.5/10

Cool story, bro.


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
Cool color manipulation.


----------



## Monoking

7/10. Really neat.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 rayquaazaa


----------



## Aristicus

I see Absol 10/10


----------



## Scootaloo

9/10 I see a Kefka quote.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 nice drawing :D but what is it


----------



## Scootaloo

AbsurdAbsol said:


> 8/10 nice drawing :D but what is it


It's the Happy Mask Salesman from Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask :D


----------



## guy standing behind you

GIVE ME MASK!
or I could trade it for a 9/10.


----------



## Keldeo

7.6/10 Cool clickless adoptables are cool.


----------



## Monoking

Mmmmm... 5/1o.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 dancing... guy...?


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
Eh, Nuzlocke. But yes Absol are cool, so.


----------



## Monoking

1/10. That's such a large image I almost missed the links to your tumblrs and dA.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 AWESOME CREEPY COOL NINJA... THING


----------



## Monoking

1/10. Meh. GPXplus whatever.


----------



## Keldeo

10/10 flying punching ninja guy with cool hairstyle...?
I liek


----------



## hyphen

3/10
Personality test and gpx+.
Generic.:/


----------



## Keldeo

WHY DOES YOU PEOPLE KEEP SEEING GPX+ there's a random tag for a reason
9/10 I like the song. Even though I don't know where it's from


----------



## hyphen

WE SEE IT JUST BECAUSE.
>song is from a Hetalia character album. huehuehue.

5/10
Yes. Absol and Zangoose for the win.
That's a nice bell you got there....


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 wait sing strongly what where's the song
8/10 ...oh


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

6/10 Bland. Dragon. Shades? Okay.


----------



## Monoking

"The height of the blizzard
Puts splotches on the moon
Frightened of the wind "

...huh

3/10


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 "His attack on the [meat] was vicious. [Others] turned their heads away to prevent watching. Someone broke out a deck of cards, and a game of gin rummy was organized..."


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7/10 I do fancy Zangoose...


----------



## Keldeo

[hehe ninja'd]
8/10 like the gif, but only kinda get it.


----------



## Monoking

SO MUCH GPX PLUS

3/10


----------



## hyphen

10/10
links are good
but oh my god.
That pigeon gif.
That pigeon gif.
I'm holding back laughter and I'm close to failing.


----------



## Kiwi

8/10 Cool


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 I've already rated this sig so many times... -.- So you don't talk to fish, how interesting. But cool.


----------



## Kiwi

4/10 Urgh


----------



## Monoking

1/10. I don't... I.... gah.


----------



## Keldeo

11/10 I'll just rate this because of awesomeness... in a random tag.


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
Pretty generic. :/


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

3.9/10 So many clicky-things...


----------



## Keldeo

6/10 You didn't give credit for Miles!


----------



## hyphen

8/10
so you're a Dragon type.
Ryan looks like he's pissed and gonna Fire Punch your face. GOOD THING
oh look a safari zone link


----------



## Keldeo

9/10 my face or yours? also, dat song!


----------



## Kiwi

7/10 Mhm, same old same old


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

4/10 What is this? CGI builders with hench weapons? O.o


----------



## Keldeo

10.6/10 RAN_DOOM_ TAG


----------



## Zexion

6/10

Grass-Type, some red button, and random Absol's. Congratz.


----------



## hyphen

8/10
Those elements looks nice. (magic: the gathering?)
That's a really nice quote...
Meh links


----------



## Keldeo

9/10 that song rings a bell...


----------



## Monoking

nom nom nom

10/10


----------



## hyphen

9/10
>THAT'S HOW BADASSES EAT STEAK.


----------



## Monoking

"
My instinct, awakened
By the calling of the crow
I begin to move....!"

huh

3/10


----------



## Keldeo

11/10 issa RAN_DOOM_ TAG with Good Stuff in it which means good score


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

10/10 DRAGONS!


----------



## Keldeo

10.3/10 Another RAN_DOOM_ tag!


----------



## Kiwi

8/10 I won't!


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 ...?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

8/10 :sunglasses: (I'm sorry. I had to)


----------



## hyphen

6/10
Adoptables. Alright.
Safari Zone stuff. Alright.
It's...alright.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

10/10 BECAUSE MY BLIZZARDS! (I had to do that. I'm sorry)


----------



## Keldeo

6/10 copypaastaa ;;


----------



## Monoking

10/10 :D

It's my userbar~


----------



## Keldeo

10.10/10 because IMAGES IN RANDOM TAG FULL OF WIN


----------



## Monoking

9/10 HOLY STUFF, LOTS OF ABSOLS


----------



## Keldeo

12/1O
Random tag. Full of win. Awesome. With Images. And Links.


----------



## hyphen

9/10
Spheal with it...punny.


----------



## Keldeo

8/1O ...? Still, it's in a randoom tag.


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
Meh. I guess.


----------



## hyphen

9/10
I check your tumblr everyday.


----------



## Monoking

...cakes

1/0


----------



## Keldeo

11/10

...you already know.


----------



## Frostagin

MysticMoon said:


> I check your tumblr everyday.


:o
You do?! I feel loved!

5/10
no comprende


----------



## Keldeo

91/0 Absurd piles of hamburgers! :D


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7.5/10 Blackglasses and an absurd pile of Absols go together like me and Dragons


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 dat copypasta again
But safari zone links gave you +1


----------



## Zexion

5/10

Pokemon pun. Absols. Grass.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 Pictures, a quote, some links, and another quote. Stereotyped, but cool


----------



## hyphen

5/10
THROW THAT APPLE CORE AWAY


----------



## savol456

8/10
Great song; but I disagree with the statement. 
I find grief can be a sea, field, animal, anything.
My mind likes to attach things to my emotions so that in my world in my mind there is something that represents that emotion. So, to me, grief could very well be a sea.
But still, that was nice music.


----------



## hyphen

(well, okay then. which bit of music did you get? Winter? Temple of Time?)

4/10
Links.
Uhm. Okay. I don't really want to download/buy anything though. .J.


----------



## Keldeo

8.5/10 DEM EYES

...wait, what's winterglade supposed to mean


----------



## hyphen

Did you even click the link and listen to the music...?

7/10
Uhm...it looks a little....messy.


----------



## Frostagin

7/10
Pretty, if not depressing.
Of course, I can't complain, I've got 21 Guns in my siggy.


----------



## Zexion

5/10

adobtables.


----------



## hyphen

8/10
Noble-sounding quote.
>gliscor is not a bug type. no.


----------



## Keldeo

9/10
...?
...!
ho hum


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
i still don't get it
except for the red button part


----------



## hyphen

7/10
Scrolls...various adoptables...tumblr...
that Umbreon/Espeoj thing looks messed up. OJo


----------



## Ulqi-chan

7/10

._. Why must I feel depressed at this wonderful stuff


----------



## hyphen

What? Depressed? Why...?

9/10
REGULAR SHOW
I WATCH THAT SOMETIMES


----------



## Keldeo

10/10
welll this time I actually clicked the link


----------



## hyphen

(then which bit of music did you listen to...?)
4/10
What? Potato?
All 30 of them. @J@


----------



## Keldeo

(scary monsters and nice sprites)
9/10 not going to listen to this one

because I know it's going to be awwsome


----------



## hyphen

3/10
Lucario sprite right in the middle of two words
why
and you _should_ listen D: there a different kinds of awesome in the world. in my sig. uhm.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7/10 Nice quotes, nice song... (It was Marissa's theme from something)


----------



## Keldeo

AWWW YEAAAAH
[obligatory reference to... something]
10/10
winter
really... I'm not scared of you!

no really I'm not

EDIT: Ninja'd by LL!
6/10

there's pasta...
and then there's copypasta


----------



## Zexion

5/10

Random images. Punny.


----------



## hyphen

7/10
why is your nation state region thing's flag have rainbows
that makes no sense

(Lapras: THOSE ARE NOT QUOTES. the center has song lyrics, the top is little...quips, say, describing my otps. Written by me. alright.)


----------



## Keldeo

10/10 really im not scared of you it was plain and simple love the sunflowers shelter you and i thick clouds cover my window cutting of the light winter


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.48/10 Because Spheal and Nuzlockes are cool.


----------



## Zexion

6/10

Interrobang!? Random Quotes!?


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 those element images look horrible in axe-murder
and gliscor isn't a bug...
and what's a nationstate...
but so what


----------



## Scootaloo

9/10 it has Zangoose in it. (zangoose is my favorite pokemon, fyi)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

10/10 Lol. Olympic reference AND funny joke. =P


----------



## Scootaloo

LuckyLapras said:


> 10/10 Lol. Olympic reference AND funny joke. =P


I hope you know what the "Of the nobles watching" part is from
Wouldn't be surprised if you did not, but it would be amazing if you understand it


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 ...?


----------



## Frostagin

7/10
It's cool, I guess.
i honestly dont care about scrolling unlike some people


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 suffocation poem isn't exactly uplifting but... er...


----------



## hyphen

4/10
Well, why shouldn't I press it?


----------



## Keldeo

[...oh you got the red button]
8/10 and then there were none some witty words in courier new and a picture of someone and a song and a link


----------



## Scootaloo

7.555/10


----------



## savol456

2/10. 
I have an intense hatred for gifs that don't loop well.


----------



## Keldeo

6/10
nope


----------



## hyphen

7/10
so that's a nice looking Absol
mhmmm.


----------



## Keldeo

7.9/10
a fleeting nightmare
covered with a scarf
I begin to move
ho hum


----------



## Coloursfall

3/10 - generic, kinda boring. Typhlosion is non-transparent.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 

Your signature... 
it speaks to me...
it says... 
"HEY WORLD, COME STALK ME ON THE INTERWEBS!"


----------



## hyphen

3/10
that gif. I don't get it?
(YOU ARE TEARING ME APART)


----------



## Keldeo

9/10 music is cool
but i dont wanna drink grief meh


----------



## savol456

5/10 pictures+safari link. meh


----------



## hyphen

4/10
Trainer card, adoptables.
Er.


----------



## Keldeo

7/10

the height of the blizzard
puts splotches on the moon
frightened of the wind
twilight's ascension

DEVIANTART


----------



## savol456

5/10 just look? at what, exactly?


----------



## Momo(th)

8/10, definitely more colourful than the average signature.


----------



## Coloursfall

2/10 - :/ boring, off centre, the usual stuff.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 lyrics to a song that I should know but don't or else describing a female Ninetales. catchy


----------



## Coloursfall

[This is the song, if you're curious UvU]

as for your sig - 3/10


----------



## Zexion

7/10

always enjoyable


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10, llllllllllllovely bugs you got there:)


----------



## Keldeo

[@colours: Oh. Thanks.]
7/10 OBAMASNOW AND RANDOM SMILEYTHING FTWish


----------



## Zexion

6/10

A bit... random. Don't you think?


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - hey a decent signature! :D


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I must say, 9/10. One of the better made sigs on these forums.


----------



## Scootaloo

7/10 it's alright, really just a small minimalistic wallpaper but a cool one. (I don't think Pwnage should be on there, though)


----------



## Keldeo

7.3/10 whowhatwherewhenwhy


----------



## Scootaloo

Absoul said:


> 7.3/10 whowhatwherewhenwhy


Jon Stewart! :D

Anyways 8/10
Because it has Zangoose, even though I say this all the time...


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

9/10 Oh this is as good as "Out of 100 nobles watching, only 99 were impressed"


----------



## Momo(th)

5/10, meh.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

3/10 Cheap Obama joke and some crazy thing with punctuation that is supposed to be a smiley. I mean, it DOESN'T LOOK LIKE ANYTHING!!


----------



## kyeugh

3/10

Hatsune Miku is only good for Miku Miku dance, IF, and only if, you're animating with her.  Otherwise, I don't like her.


----------



## Keldeo

5/10
wel um boring jpg with pencil victini and whazzat purple also with your [former] usertitle meh


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

6/10 Row row row your boat? WHA!?


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 Pwnage pwns pwnage because pwning pwns pwnage more than pwnage pwns. So pwnage is pwning more than pwnage pwns even though pwnage pwns as much as pwnage pwns pwnage pwning pwnage because...

[^should be a tongue twister]


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Absoul said:


> 7/10 Pwnage pwns pwnage because pwning pwns pwnage more than pwnage pwns. So pwnage is pwning more than pwnage pwns even though pwnage pwns as much as pwnage pwns pwnage pwning pwnage because...
> 
> [^should be a tongue twister]


Yes, yes it should. I almost managed to say it though.

As for your sig... 8.9/10 Nice lyrics. Nice.


----------



## CloudCat

8.5/10 I like how simple it is.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

6/10 I bit, erm, what's the word, empty. But super-long sigs aren't good


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
i dunno
i just
eh


----------



## CloudCat

5/10 It's too weird and random. It seems like it's some kind of inside joke or something.


----------



## Frostagin

:/ I dunno, I just usually put things in there I find funny. Or pretty.

5/10 I guess it's nice to know, but does it really serve much of a purpose as a sig?


----------



## CloudCat

7/10
It's so random!!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

10/10 Spongebob provides a LOT of good quotes and so do English Miku songs. =3


----------



## Scootaloo

7/10 Simple, but it works.


----------



## hyphen

4/10
okay, links to your art, little chibi people, and some music.
Doesn't look very good; prehaps you could try putting the links at the top and moving the chibis down and to the right?


----------



## Zexion

6/10

That quote. 2 picture site links. and a video. whoo! i can think of no advice.


----------



## hyphen

7.5/10
Those forums look nice; I might join them sometime...?
The symbols have the tiniest bits of white on the sides that make them look a bit off, and while I appreciate that you hid your team and those large pics in hide tags, they look a bit unsightly. 
Pretty good overall, though.
since when have I been giving critique like this


----------



## CloudCat

9/10
I like that statement. It is SO TRUE!! XD


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 Is that by some obscure poet I don't know of, some obscure poet I know of, or you?


----------



## Zexion

7/10

(\_/)
(' - ')
(_,(")(")

...that is all...


----------



## Frostagin

10/10 HAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAH~! A FELLOW MAGIC PLAYER~! :D

also yayz egc banner :3


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10. U3U


----------



## Keldeo

8.6/10 Neatly organized.

With a song.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

9/10 Nobody home? Internet party!~


----------



## Scootaloo

quite nice and organized ^^
8.9/10


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7/10 Nice team.


----------



## Keldeo

7.89/10 Ooh, a quote conversation between Harvest Ty and me. and your SZ links.

okay


----------



## Phantom

6/10

Why is Row Your Boat so creepy?


----------



## Keldeo

...I seriously don't know

8.8/10 Nicely organized, but missing something.


----------



## CloudCat

2/10
I can't read it. It is too small and cursive-y.


----------



## Keldeo

do you need glasses

7.6/10 Dawn by Mark R Slaughter

okay


----------



## CloudCat

(Haha I already have glasses!! XD)
9/10
I like how short your signature is. I have to admit that my signature is a little long. And that poem is indeed by Mark R. Slaughter. I am surprised you knew that (or is he famous...?)


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - better than most, simple, though a tad boring and has a scrollbar


----------



## Keldeo

[CloudCat: I copypasted the first line into google and read what came up =B]

9.2/10 Didn't I already say this was organized and nice and all that yeah I think I did

but it's still cool


----------



## Bulbamew

Hmm. I have no idea what your sig means. So you get a five. (Out of five thousand)


For the next person, gwahahahaha my signature is long. Feel my juicy wrath


----------



## Scootaloo

I tried reading it but my eyes naturally skip around and I got kinda confused. And yes, it is very long
Maybe you should put the team under the words and center them.
Also the sprites have terrible quality. use the sprite coding for this website

6/10


----------



## Comatoad

9/10

Yeah, it's simple but naturally I click the links and enjoy what I find about you. The Zelda music was awesome and I was entertained by your artworks. Will be dev watching you after this post. :P The Pokemon line up is a little "eh" but still... kudos. :)


----------



## Scootaloo

Greaser Lala said:


> 9/10
> 
> Yeah, it's simple but naturally I click the links and enjoy what I find about you. The Zelda music was awesome and I was entertained by your artworks. Will be dev watching you after this post. :P The Pokemon line up is a little "eh" but still... kudos. :)


why thank you :)


----------



## Hippy

9/10

Eh.


----------



## Keldeo

7.9/10
I laughed, but the large text with the itty bitty quotation marks is a little jarring.


----------



## CloudCat

10/10
I can't read any of it (I''m practically blind :P), but I'm giving you the benifit of doubt.


----------



## Hippy

(Absoul: I fixed the quotation marks!)

8/10
Eh.


----------



## Scootaloo

7/10
Hmm...


----------



## CJBlazer

8/10

Interesting. Not a bad team.


----------



## CloudCat

10/10

I Like wolves as well!


----------



## Momo(th)

8/10, it's a pretty poem.


----------



## Scootaloo

9/10 it never gets old, because i find it really punny :)


----------



## CloudCat

8/10
Eh.


----------



## Scootaloo

7/10 is it song lyrics?


----------



## CloudCat

10/10
Yes it is.

(I gave you a higher score than before XD)


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, awesome lyrics.


----------



## CloudCat

10/10
Thanks! As always, I love the pun :) And I like the new addition. Is that a song? If so, what's it called?


----------



## Momo(th)

CloudCat said:


> 10/10
> Thanks! As always, I love the pun :) And I like the new addition. Is that a song? If so, what's it called?


Now You Really Crossed The Line

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9euq6kJL_A

Anyway, 9/10. I like the interrobang now


----------



## CloudCat

10/10
I'll listen to it in a minute, I'm to engrossed in my music I'm listening to now to end the blissful sounds coming from my headphones. 
And I'm glad I have another interrobang supporter!!


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10
Pretty cool


----------



## Keldeo

8/10
NINETALES IS BEST FIRER


----------



## CloudCat

9/10
Ninetails is alright.


----------



## Zexion

+7 Love the song.
-2 I didn't think an interrobang was shaped like this: _*]*_
-40 I really hate scroll bars in signatures.

*Overall: *6.5/10


----------



## CloudCat

The interobang isn't shaped like that... On my computer (and I think almost everybody else's) it shows up differently.

9/10
I don't see anything wrong with your signature, it's just a little bland in my opinion.


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10, those are some good fan-made sprites.


----------



## Hippy

10/10
I like that poem.


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10
A nice, simple, non-cluttered signature.


----------



## Hippy

10/10
I like how simple your signature is.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7.5/10
Nice layout, nice lyrics.


----------



## Hippy

Thanks :)

10/10
Nice and organized!


----------



## Momo(th)

Hippy said:


> 10/10
> I like that poem.


Lol, its actually an industrial metal song from a video game.

Anyway, 9/10, no complaints.


----------



## Zexion

9.5/10

Obamasnow~


----------



## kyeugh

5/10

It would be cool if I liked _Magic_ and if I knew what that big banner looking thing meant.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7/10 The banner's nice, but the sprite kind of ruins it


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, like I said in the "Say Something Nice" game, I like it.


----------



## Edoc'sil

9.5/10
Between the Obamasnow, Zoidberg, and poetry, it's nearly impossible for it to get any better. Or it might be song lyrics, not poetry, one of the two, I dunno.


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10 pretty cool! what Mystery Dungeon game is that last quote from? :o


----------



## Edoc'sil

7/10
Time/Darkness or Sky, I think. Are you Nuzlockeing your LeafGreen game?


----------



## Scootaloo

Edoc'sil said:


> Are you Nuzlockeing your LeafGreen game?


Oh, no. I don't do nuzlockes, especially in games I haven't played yet.


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, I have nothing bad to say about it.


----------



## Hippy

10/10
By Industrial Metal, do you mean music that sounds like Korn? I kinda like the band Korn :3


----------



## Momo(th)

8/10



Hippy said:


> 10/10
> By Industrial Metal, do you mean music that sounds like Korn? I kinda like the band Korn :3


Yes I do!


----------



## kyeugh

7/10

Strangely appealing.

OMF OBAMASNOW


----------



## Scootaloo

6/10 Decent but has lots of colours.


----------



## kyeugh

It looks good in Roar of Time style.

9/10.  Cool concept, I should try it.


----------



## Hippy

Nobody said:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do!


Really? Awesome! What bands do you like?

And, Moha, you get a 10/10 because it looks cool. Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Scootaloo

9/10 Coolio and very neat


----------



## I liek Squirtles

10/10 For characters and using third person on yourself a la Gollum. ...I feel bad that I don't recognize the second character.


----------



## Scootaloo

I liek Squirtles said:


> ...I feel bad that I don't recognize the second character.


it's Zidane Tribal, the main protagonist of Final Fantasy IX (which is my favourite FF game so that's why he's in my sig)
anyways 9/10


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10, with Sonic, Zidane, Link, Kris, and Sly, what could go wrong?


----------



## DragonHeart

^ 7/10 cool poem


----------



## I liek Squirtles

9/10 Simple and cool. From where did you get that verse?


----------



## DragonHeart

8/10 i love blastoise  and i got it from the first book in the series called "DragonRiders of Pern"


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, it's a nice quote.


----------



## Edoc'sil

9/10

I remember first seeing the Obamasnow picture when a mod posted it on psypokes; hilarious then, hilarious now.


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10 neat quotes.


----------



## Edoc'sil

9/10

Out of all the games in your signature, I've not yet played only Mega Man and don't recognize which game is next to Sonic.


----------



## Momo(th)

8/10



Edoc'sil said:


> 9/10
> 
> Out of all the games in your signature, I've not yet played only Mega Man and don't recognize which game is next to Sonic.


It's Zidane Tribal, from Final Fantasy IX.


----------



## Scootaloo

Nobody said:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> It's Zidane Tribal, from Final Fantasy IX.


:D

anyways, 8/10


----------



## kyeugh

You always have cool sigs, what did I expect

9/10

Mocha should be done at some point today, by the way


----------



## Scootaloo

Mohacastle said:


> You always have cool sigs, what did I expect
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Mocha should be done at some point today, by the way


Thanks! And great, can't wait to see it!
8/10


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10 because I feel like it.


----------



## Hippy

10/10
Those are some nice lyrics :)


----------



## Edoc'sil

10/10 for the name 'Red Jumpsuit Apparatus' alone.


----------



## CJBlazer

10/10 thats one cool looking sig!


----------



## Hippy

10/10 Looks nice! Except  think you may have messed up the BB Code.


----------



## guy standing behind you

5/10
I'm not big on song lyrics in sigs.


----------



## Hippy

Oh you aren't? I'm sorry :(
10/10
I like how simple it is!


----------



## Zexion

4/10

song lyrics do give it that scroll bar.


----------



## Hippy

Zexion said:


> 4/10
> 
> song lyrics do give it that scroll bar.


That's a poem, but I'll change it :)

10/10
Because I want to give 100%s today.


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10 nice and neat


----------



## Hippy

10/10
It is nice and simple and and I like it :)


----------



## mewtini

Um... 6/10. I'm sorry! x(

It's rather lengthy, and mine probably is, too (haven't posted since changing sig)... but it's actually fun in terms of concept. It's also a little, how shall I say, random. (That's alright.)


----------



## Hippy

10/10
Thank you for your opinion! I'll change my signature now :)
And I like yours, because it is simple :)


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10 nice and simple :)


----------



## DragonHeart

10/10
Watership Down is such an awesome movie!!


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10 nice quote!


----------



## DragonHeart

10/10 again awesome movie

ps. mine is a little saying i came up with, probobly gonna change it soo though, it's getting boring


----------



## mewtini

3/10

It's nice and sweet and short, but ultimately bad grammar kind of kills it.


----------



## DragonHeart

6/10
Rango is such a weird movie (in my opinion anyway)


----------



## Hippy

9/10
It is a little bit odd! But it isn't bad :)


----------



## DragonHeart

10/10
that is so true about you!


----------



## Ever

8/10
I like it (a lot) but it's a bit plain and the random capitalization of "will" is bothering me.


----------



## DragonHeart

4/10
why is it all the way on the right?


----------



## Zexion

6/10

_don't take meeeeeeeee..._


----------



## mewtini

7.5/10

It doesn't scroll! Big plus! Thing is that some of those pictures are broken, which detract from the overall quality, y'know...

pretty banner!~


----------



## Ever

6/10
It scrolls, but... Points for Rango. Points for Butterfree quote.


----------



## mewtini

7/10

woo hoo 

(like I said before - it's randomized so yay for like six gifs and like ten quotes \o/)

why's it all the way on the right? Still, nice and simplistic.


----------



## DragonHeart

10/10
HARRY POTTER IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hippy

10/10
It's still a teensy bit strange, but I felt bad in giving you 90%, so now you get full points! :)


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10 simple but i like it!


----------



## kyeugh

10/10

Looks like something from SNL.  And Dar's quote is amazing.


----------



## Scootaloo

Qvalador said:


> Looks like something from SNL.


it's from StarKid Productions' "A Very Potter Senior Year" musical


----------



## mewtini

9/10

scrollbar is there but it's minimal, so the signature just about fits. That quote is from the single best RP is the whole darned world, and the gif is amusing. The links are arranged all nice and cleanly, too.


----------



## kyeugh

Cool art thread, amazing gif(s), and that quote is really something.

8/10


----------



## Hippy

10/10

I like it! It is all organized and simple!


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10 simple but i like it!  (again)


----------



## Zexion

7/10

sig is organized. i'm not a big fan of gifs in sig (i may have one though), but it isn't that bad. i am going to assume that is starfox. i've never played it, but i have at least heard of it.


----------



## mewtini

7/10

Enjoying the lack of scrollbar; the sharp contrast between the pretty Black graphic and the simplistic ZEJ Roleplays is really quite jarring. I feel like the ad for the ZEJ Roleplays could be worded a bit better, but.


----------



## kyeugh

8/10

As always, I enjoy everything on it.  It's just... simple.


----------



## Scootaloo

7/10 organised and kinda cool.


----------



## kyeugh

9/10

Looks nice, GIF is not too flashy, and Starfox=bueno.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

10/10 OHMAHGAWD DON'T STOP ME NOW I LOVE THAT SONG!


----------



## kyeugh

It's an okay song.  I like Queen as a band more.

7/10

Lots of SZ.  And I miss Richie! :'(


----------



## Hogia

7/10 well, now I know who you are on dA :3


----------



## Ever

9/10 Simple and clean. The banner looks like something Colours would draw, and I love his style.


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10 i like the simplicity!


----------



## Bulbamew

7/10 Not really sure what to think of this to be honest. Looks funny though


----------



## Hippy

10/10
It is so simple! I like it! :)


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10



> It is so simple! I like it! :)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

9/10
Is that the Three Musketeers?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7.385/10 Because you apparentlyhad enough patience to train a Tynamo to an Eelektross. That takes dedication.


----------



## Hippy

9/10
It is nice, but you should get a new one! :)


----------



## sv_01

2/10
It's so dark...


----------



## Karousever

4/10
Too much _stuff_ in it, for my taste. But I still enjoy the smaller stuff near the bottom, as well as the kitty.


----------



## Hippy

sv_01 said:


> 2/10
> It's so dark...


I'm sorry :( I wasn't sure if it would be good or not, I just wanted to change it. XD I will make it happier soon :)

10/10
And Jaketiger, I like how nice and simple it is :)


----------



## 42aruaour

4/10
It's dark, but has meaning. Although, I want to know why I wanted to know whatever it is I wanted to know.


----------



## Karousever

5/10 
It seems a bit unorganized, with so many lines of varying length :P


----------



## 42aruaour

10/10
It's simple, it's organized, It has no scrollbar, and tells us who made it.


jaketiger1116 said:


> It seems a bit unorganized, with so many lines of varying length :P


That's me... unorganized... but I fixed it, slightly.


----------



## Hippy

10/10

I like it, and _I_ don't think it is disorganized at all! :)


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10
Organised and simple, and a neat quote :) Is Wintergirls a good book?


----------



## Karousever

9/10
Who doesn't like a GIF? Plus you put your links in a very non-obnoxious place :D

And it's her favorite book, and she's read it a bajillion times, so it _must_ be at least pretty good XD


----------



## Hippy

Ahhh Scootaloo that is the best book in the history of ever!! It is kind of creepy ish but not really and it is so great and I am reading it again right now and I hope that you can read it because it is so great! And my signature will pretty much always be a Wintergirls quote from now on because the book is so quotable and perfect!!!

Anyways. 10/10 
I love the simplicity! :)


----------



## kyeugh

Hippy said:


> Ahhh Scootaloo that is the best book in the history of ever!! It is kind of creepy ish but not really and it is so great and I am reading it again right now and I hope that you can read it because it is so great! And my signature will pretty much always be a Wintergirls quote from now on because the book is so quotable and perfect!!!
> 
> Anyways. 10/10
> I love the simplicity! :)


Sounds like something my friend would write.  She enjoys writing stories about dillusioned children who kill their caretakers.  One of them was playing in a puddle of blood and dipping fries in it.

But yeah, 8/10.


----------



## Hippy

10/10
I like how organized your signature is :) And I am going to change mine to something less dark, I just can't think of anything :P


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10, it's a pretty good quote.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

8.5/10
The Obamasnow thing was funny, but I didn't understand the other thing.


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10 DRAGONS.

Also, my signature is a quote/poem on a god-like being in the Final Fantasy universe.


----------



## kyeugh

Zodiark said:


> 10/10 DRAGONS.
> 
> Also, my signature is a quote/poem on a god-like being in the Final Fantasy universe.


6/10

That little shit is responsible for this crisis.  He's just upset because he has a butt-ton of weaknesses, like Fire, and Logic.  Interesting quote, though.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

9/10
Now that is cool. But the GIF makes it even better XD


----------



## Hippy

9/10
It's nice, but kinda disorganized :)


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, it's a nice quote.


----------



## Hippy

10/10

I like the Obamasnow thing a lot! And the poem is pretty cool! :)


----------



## 42aruaour

The new quote is just as meaningful as the old one.
10/10


----------



## kyeugh

5/10
I don't understand the reference, but it's cool, I guess?

Also, you should start the cookie thing whenever you can.


----------



## Hippy

10/10

I like how simple and organized it is! :)


----------



## Ever

9/10 I SWEAR I WILL GET AROUND TO READING THIS BOOK


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, it's short, minimalistic, and deep, which I like.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

9/10
I don't really know what Final Fantasy is XD


----------



## kyeugh

4/10
Seems organized to some extent.  It's very large, though, and would probably look much better centered.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

10/10
The banner was cool. The GIF of Pikachu shrinking in weight made it better.


----------



## Ever

5/10 I like that it's colourful, but it's a bit too scrolly for me.


----------



## Hippy

10/10

I lovelovelove how simple it is :)


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

8/10
Simple and short, but what is Wintergirls?


----------



## Hippy

7/10

Your signature is kinda disorganized :P But it's still nice!

And Wintergirls is my favorite book. It's by Laurie Halse Anderson, and in short, it is about a girl with anorexia dealing with the death of her friend who also has an eating disorder.


----------



## Karousever

9/10
Much less scary than the last one XD


----------



## Hippy

10/10

I love simple signatures like yours! And I like how it matches your avatar :)

And it is impossible to find a quote from that book that isn't scary XD Maybe I can quote something from _Looking for Alaska_ by John Green next. _Wintergirls_ is kinda depressing XD


----------



## Ever

10/10
I'm having a shitty day and your quote is talking to me, friend.


----------



## Hippy

10/10

I like how simple it is, and how it is on the right. :) And the words are meaningful, I like it :) I'm sorry your day hasn't been all that great, though :/


----------



## kyeugh

8/10

It is a quote... that describes 90% of the people I know.  Including me.  Oh well.  It's more meaningful than the other one in my opinion.  The other one was just... dark, haha.


----------



## Hippy

9/10

I like your banner thingie and it is very organized which I always appreciate :)

And yes, I like this quote much better XD I want to find a new quote soon, though.


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10, it's quite a good quote.


----------



## Hippy

10/10

I always love you Obamasnow XD


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

10/10
Simple, short, and true.


----------



## Karousever

4/10
I never like scrolling in a signature...Anyway, it seems very cluttered. Maybe it could benefit from you putting all the images in hide tags? That way you could reduce the appearance of clutter, shorten it down so that scrolling isn't necessary, but still keep some of your larger images :P


----------



## Ever

10/10
The matching, it just... yes.


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10

It's kind of morbid 0_o


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

8/10
Nice layout but what does the text mean?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

9/10
Simple and to the point. What game is that Triforce from?


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

The Legend of Zelda series, I'm not sure which installment

8/10
Quite a bit of interesting info and a nice picture


----------

